# Milan - Juve. Finale di Coppa Italia 2016. 21 maggio ore 20:45. Tv..



## admin (1 Marzo 2016)

Milan - Juventus, finale di Coppa Italia 2016. La partita si disputerà sabato 21 maggio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Il Milan, in semifinale, ha eliminato la sorpresa Alessandria con una doppia vittoria, in casa ed in trasferta. La Juventus, nel momento in cui si apre questo topic, deve ancora disputare la partita di ritorno contro l'Inter che sarà una formalità dopo il 3-0 conquistato all'andata.

Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?

La partita sarà visibile, in diretta ed in chiaro sulle reti Rai a partire dalle ore 20:45 di sabato 21 maggio 2016.

Seguiranno tutte le notizie su Milan - Juventus, le informazioni sui biglietti, le formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2016)

Proviamoci!


----------



## Milan7champions (1 Marzo 2016)

Anche se e' molto difficile ci credo


----------



## kolao95 (1 Marzo 2016)

In gara secca può succedere di tutto. Anche l'anno scorso la Juve con la Lazio non meritava certo di vincere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Marzo 2016)

Mi viene già la nausea a pensarci


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2016)

Vincere un trofeo sarebbe importantissimo, per non dimenticare la parola "vincere qualcosa". Sono 5 anni che non alziamo un trofeo..


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

Questo post è una bella gufata per la Juventus domani sera


----------



## Dany20 (1 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo post è una bella gufata per la Juventus domani sera


Speriamo. 
Comunque dobbiamo crederci. Loro sono superiori sulla carta ma possiamo batterli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Marzo 2016)

Bella gufata admin 

Comunque ad ora c'è poco da dire, vediamo come arriveremo a maggio


----------



## Jino (1 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Bella gufata admin
> 
> Comunque ad ora c'è poco da dire, vediamo come arriveremo a maggio



Infatti da qui a maggio può cambiare tutto, ragionare adesso su chi sia favorito non ha senso.


----------



## Schism75 (2 Marzo 2016)

Mi é d'obbligo andare. L'ultima volta che ho visto il Milan a Roma era il 7 maggio del 2011...


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## Ciachi (2 Marzo 2016)

Speriamo....forza MILANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## wfiesso (2 Marzo 2016)

Gliel'hai quasi tirata, complimenti


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2016)

Ne riparliamo tra due mesi e mezzo....


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2016)

*Bonucci salterà la finale di Coppa Italia per squalifica.*


----------



## Solo (2 Marzo 2016)

Loro sono superiori, ma è una partita secca, ergo ce la giochiamo. Vediamo quali saranno le condizioni delle due squadre fra due mesi.


----------



## Milan7champions (2 Marzo 2016)

Bella finale, io ci credo


----------



## folletto (2 Marzo 2016)

Ci sarò


----------



## peppe75 (3 Marzo 2016)

Grande prova dei cugini però bisogna ammettere a me sarebbe piaciuto un derby milanese....fatto sta che ci troviamo la Rube, in una partita secca tutto può succedere!! Speriamo di arrivarci in forma...FORZAAA!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Noi ci affideremo al nostro collaudato catenaccio nella speranza di bucare la Juventus, alla quale lasceremo completamente l'iniziativa, con fulminanti ripartenze. Speriamo che questa tattica funzioni e che prima dei brucianti contropiedi non arrivino tre o quattro palloni dalla premiata ditta Dybala-Pogba.


----------



## folletto (3 Marzo 2016)

Appena qualcuno sa quando iniziano a vendere i biglietti faccia un fischio


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2016)

ragazzi non partiamo già come sconfitti! in una finale tutto può succedere!! Io ci credo, e secondo me abbiamo il 50% di possibilità di vincere!


----------



## 666psycho (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bonucci salterà la finale di Coppa Italia per squalifica.*



questa è una buona notizia


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

Questo topic ha sfiorato un'epicità difficilmente eguagliabile 
ad ogni modo stasera abbiamo visto le streghe, noi e loro

credo sia meglio così, partire sfavoriti ci sta, ma non battuti... 
in una partita secca l'inter sarebbe stata molto peggio, fidatevi... se fosse stata una sfida andata e ritorno avrei preferito anche io i perdazzurri


----------



## Aragorn (3 Marzo 2016)

Ovviamente ogni pronostico e ogni commento tecnico va rimandato a non prima di maggio. In ogni caso sin da ora preferisco non farmi troppe illusioni.


----------



## Aron (3 Marzo 2016)

Ridicolo giocare una finale a distanza di oltre due mesi dalla semifinale. 
A oggi è impossibile fare previsioni, tra possibili infortuni, rendimento dei giocatori in calo o in aumento, morale delle squadre ecc.

Zero aspettative comunque.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Noi ci affideremo al nostro collaudato catenaccio nella speranza di bucare la Juventus, alla quale lasceremo completamente l'iniziativa, con fulminanti ripartenze. Speriamo che questa tattica funzioni e che prima dei brucianti contropiedi non arrivino tre o quattro palloni dalla premiata ditta Dybala-Pogba.



credo che la partita sarà l'esatto contrario, la Juventus no fa mai la partita, aspetta sempre e fa le sue giocate, un po come noi per carità, ma secondo me faranno così anche in finale di coppa italia


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo topic ha sfiorato un'epicità difficilmente eguagliabile
> ad ogni modo stasera abbiamo visto le streghe, noi e loro
> 
> credo sia meglio così, partire sfavoriti ci sta, ma non battuti...
> in una partita secca l'inter sarebbe stata molto peggio, fidatevi... se fosse stata una sfida andata e ritorno avrei preferito anche io i perdazzurri



concordo


----------



## Casnop (3 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, finale di Coppa Italia 2016. La partita si disputerà sabato 21 maggio 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Il Milan, in semifinale, ha eliminato la sorpresa Alessandria con una doppia vittoria, in casa ed in trasferta. La Juventus, nel momento in cui si apre questo topic, deve ancora disputare la partita di ritorno contro l'Inter che sarà una formalità dopo il 3-0 conquistato all'andata.
> 
> ...



In attesa che un mercato finalmente intelligente, non necessariamente ricco, completi senza stravolgere una squadra che si sta appena formando, cerchiamo ulteriori certezze da questa finale, per convincerci che possiamo raggiungere il livello della Juventus. La partita secca regala molte più chances di quanto non si pensi, e vincere avrebbe un effetto moltiplicatore nella coscienza di sé della nostra squadra. Per la parità vera, occorrerà poi rimandare all'anno prossimo.


----------



## Baggio (3 Marzo 2016)

Siamo superiori ai gobbi, per me la Coppa la vinciamo noi. Ma dove vogliono andare? Sono scandalosi

Gliene diamo 4


----------



## wildfrank (3 Marzo 2016)

Baggio ha scritto:


> Siamo superiori ai gobbi, per me la Coppa la vinciamo noi. Ma dove vogliono andare? Sono scandalosi
> 
> Gliene diamo 4



Scusa "Roberto" (Baggio), cosa ti fa dire queste cose? Perchè l'Inter era riuscita a rimontare i 3 gol prima del 90mo? Guarda se la juve avesse vinto l'andata solo 1 a 0 avrebbe avuto un ben altro atteggiamento ieri sera, sin dall'inizio; si sa che che quando sei in vantaggio di 3 gol ti metti sul "divano", ma il calcio non funziona così, soprattutto quando la posta in gioco è alta.
Instanbul insegna...purtroppo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Scusa "Roberto" (Baggio), cosa ti fa dire queste cose? Perchè l'Inter era riuscita a rimontare i 3 gol prima del 90mo? Guarda se la juve avesse vinto l'andata solo 1 a 0 avrebbe avuto un ben altro atteggiamento ieri sera, sin dall'inizio; si sa che che quando sei in vantaggio di 3 gol ti metti sul "divano", ma il calcio non funziona così, soprattutto quando la posta in gioco è alta.
> Instanbul insegna...purtroppo.



beh a Istanbul poi abbiamo perso, invece loro no... questo vuol dire che possono sempre perdere in finale... noi prima di istanbul abbiamo avuto eindhoven dove ci andò di lusso, ma in finale abbiamo dimostrato di non aver imparato nulla dal rischio corso in semifinale...


----------



## wildfrank (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh a Istanbul poi abbiamo perso, invece loro no... questo vuol dire che possono sempre perdere in finale... noi prima di istanbul abbiamo avuto eindhoven dove ci andò di lusso, ma in finale abbiamo dimostrato di non aver imparato nulla dal rischio corso in semifinale...



Straquoto comunque.


----------



## wildfrank (3 Marzo 2016)

Comunque Admin, stavi per mettere a segno una gufata epocale; ma va bene che le cose siano andate così: anche perchè gli intertristi avrebbero avuto ancora il dente avvelenato per il recente derby...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

Già sinceramente preferisco una sconfitta meritata dai gobbi che perdere 0-1 con l'Inter con 3000 miracoli di Handanovic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo che la partita sarà l'esatto contrario, la Juventus no fa mai la partita, aspetta sempre e fa le sue giocate, un po come noi per carità, ma secondo me faranno così anche in finale di coppa italia


La Juve non fa la partita quando gioca con squadre che l'attaccano ma con noi che, al contrario, privilegiamo sul serio, rispetto a loro, la fase difensiva a quella offensiva, la partita la faranno eccome.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2016)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] a momenti facevi la gufata del secolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La Juve non fa la partita quando gioca con squadre che l'attaccano ma con noi che, al contrario, privilegiamo sul serio, rispetto a loro, la fase difensiva a quella offensiva, la partita la faranno eccome.



beh Juventus Milan quest anno vinto 1-0 da loro fecero fare la partita a noi però loro ebbero le migliori occasioni, non lo so, la Juventus in partite secche lascia sempre l iniziativa e poi ti colpisce al minimo errore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> beh Juventus Milan quest anno vinto 1-0 da loro fecero fare la partita a noi però loro ebbero le migliori occasioni, non lo so, la Juventus in partite secche lascia sempre l iniziativa e poi ti colpisce al minimo errore


A Maggio, però, si affronteranno due squadre completamente diverse.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A Maggio, però, si affronteranno due squadre completamente diverse.



questo è vero ma per farti capire quello che dico io loro giocano in quel modo anche con la Lazio, annullano tutti i punti di forza e colpiscono, solo se giocano col Frosinone col Genoa e con gli altri fanno 70 percento di possesso palla..


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2016)

Cosa darei perché giocasse Diego Lopez?


Non succederà mai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Marzo 2016)

Ragazzi, info: come funziona per acquistare i biglietti? Bisogna necessariamente avere la tessera del tifoso? E nel caso si possono acquistare i biglietti per due oppure bisogna farli per forza individualmente?


----------



## Casnop (4 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A Maggio, però, si affronteranno due squadre completamente diverse.


Già. Lo dico con Rivera di ieri, chissà cosa c'è da attendersi dal Milan nelle prossime settimane. Magari l'altra bocca da fuoco che è mancata al fianco di Bacca quest'anno, al di là della buona stagione di Niang.


----------



## mistergao (4 Marzo 2016)

Sarà dura, anzi durissima, però le partite partono da 0-0 e se la Grecia ha vinto gli Europei, perchè non provare a vincere a Maggio?
Per farcela dobbiamo giocare al 120% delle nostre possibilità e sperare in un avversario stanco e/o dimesso, senza però avere in testa la partita dell'altro ieri, quella non era la Juventus, erano 11 giocatori senz'arte nè parte che sono stati presi a pallate dall'Inter per più di un'ora e che, diciamocelo, meritavano di uscire.
La partita dell'altro ieri, però, ci insegna una cosa: anche loro, se appena si distraggono, rischiano. speriamo che quella sera siano un po' svagati...


----------



## folletto (4 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, info: come funziona per acquistare i biglietti? Bisogna necessariamente avere la tessera del tifoso? E nel caso si possono acquistare i biglietti per due oppure bisogna farli per forza individualmente?



Che io sappia se non sei di Milano non serve la tessera. Se prendi i biglietti online ne puoi prendere fino a 4 insieme. Se si prendono con Listicket o simili puoi prenderli anche al telefono con carta di credito e ritiri i biglietti allo stadio, ma non so quali saranno le modalità di acquisto per questa finale.


----------



## S T B (4 Marzo 2016)

penso che la juve uscirà dalla champions con il Bayern. Se non dovesse vincere neanche lo scudetto giocheranno la finale con il fuoco negli occhi, altrimenti chissà le loro motivazioni. 
Noi non abbiamo niente da perdere. Partire dalla nostra posizione è l'ideale. Se perdiamo avremo perso con i più forti, se vinciamo goduria pazzesca. Vincere aiuta sempre a vincere. Basta, mi fermo qui. Di sicuro faremo una partita difesa e ripartenze. A loro mancherà Bonucci che non è poco. Speriamo in qualche altra assenza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Che io sappia se non sei di Milano non serve la tessera. Se prendi i biglietti online ne puoi prendere fino a 4 insieme. Se si prendono con Listicket o simili puoi prenderli anche al telefono con carta di credito e ritiri i biglietti allo stadio, ma non so quali saranno le modalità di acquisto per questa finale.


Eh io intendo per la finale ovviamente.


----------



## folletto (5 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh io intendo per la finale ovviamente.



Sì sì avevo capito eh.......ipotizzo che più o meno sarà come ti ho scritto


----------



## Stex (17 Marzo 2016)

domanda: noi arrivando sesti e perdendo la finale andiamo in europa lo stesso no? considerando che la juve sicuramente arriva tra le prime 2.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)

Stex ha scritto:


> domanda: noi arrivando sesti e perdendo la finale andiamo in europa lo stesso no? considerando che la juve sicuramente arriva tra le prime 2.



sì ma ai preliminari a luglio


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì ma ai preliminari a luglio



Con tutti i giocatori dell'europeo in vacanza  Cioè con il rischio (vedi Samp) di fare figuracce.


----------



## zlatan (22 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con tutti i giocatori dell'europeo in vacanza  Cioè con il rischio (vedi Samp) di fare figuracce.



Esatto!! Direi che se non vinciamo la coppa (ma i miracoli ogni tanto avvengono), è meglio non arrivare sesti, o giocheremmo con la primavera...
Il problema è che la finale è dopo la fine del campionato, ma di sto passo comunque sesti non ci arriviamo.. Certo 3 anni di fila senza neanche la coppa uefa, neanche il Milan dei primi anni 80 era riuscito tanto....


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Esatto!! Direi che se non vinciamo la coppa (ma i miracoli ogni tanto avvengono), è meglio non arrivare sesti, o giocheremmo con la primavera...
> Il problema è che la finale è dopo la fine del campionato, ma di sto passo comunque sesti non ci arriviamo.. Certo 3 anni di fila senza neanche la coppa uefa, neanche il Milan dei primi anni 80 era riuscito tanto....



Sono piuttosto convinto che il Milan in EL ci andrà, da quale porta non lo so, ma ci andrà. 

Il Sassuolo per me non arriva sesto, ha la pancia piena a mio avviso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sono piuttosto convinto che il Milan in EL ci andrà, da quale porta non lo so, ma ci andrà.
> 
> Il Sassuolo per me non arriva sesto, ha la pancia piena a mio avviso.



il sassuolo si fa superare anche dalla lazio per me


----------



## Djici (22 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con tutti i giocatori dell'europeo in vacanza  Cioè con il rischio (vedi Samp) di fare figuracce.



Tutti i giocatorei dell'europeo...

Albania, Austria, Belgio, Croazia, Francia, Galles, Germania, Inghilterra, Irlanda, Irlanda del Nord, *Italia*, Polonia, Portogallo, Repubblica Ceca, Romania, Russia, *Slovacchia*, Spagna, Svezia, Svizzera, Turchia, Ucraina e Ungheria.

L'unico veramente sicuro di andarci dovrebbe essere Kucka.
Per il resto : Romagnoli - Antonelli - Abate - De Sciglio e Bonaventura non hanno un posto assicurato nella lista dei 23.

Certo che siamo gia scarsi e se ci prensentiamo senza Romagnoli, Antonelli, Kucka e Bonaventura ci sarebbe da piangere.
Se manca De Sciglio forse e pure meglio.
Avrei voluto dire la stessa cosa di Abate che mi sta altamente sulle ... ma devo comunque ammetere che sta facendo meglio del solito (ma non e che ci voleva molto).

Si potrebbe comunque schierare un Milan competitivo per la qualificazione che di solito si gioca contro squadre piutosto scarse.

Comunque e veramente incredibile... fino a poco tempo fa eravamo la squadra che mandava piu giocatori a mondiali ed europei.
Ora i nostri sono veramente scarsi.


----------



## wildfrank (22 Marzo 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Esatto!! Direi che se non vinciamo la coppa (ma i miracoli ogni tanto avvengono), è meglio non arrivare sesti, o giocheremmo con la primavera...
> Il problema è che la finale è dopo la fine del campionato, ma di sto passo comunque sesti non ci arriviamo.. Certo 3 anni di fila senza neanche la coppa uefa, neanche il Milan dei primi anni 80 era riuscito tanto....



Allora ci qualificavamo per la Mitropa Cup, e l'abbiamo anche vinta!


----------



## Kaladin85 (23 Marzo 2016)

I preliminari non sarebbero un grosso problema: in Nazionale andranno sicuramente solo Kucka, Montolivo e De Sciglio.
Abate, Antonelli, Bonaventura e Bertolacci potrebbero essere convocati, ma anche no.
E poi c'è Bacca in Coppa America.
Senza contare che, personalmente, non credo l'italia avrà vita lunga...per me finito il girone sono già tutti in ferie.

In ogni caso la juve avrà la pancia piena dall'ennesimo scudetto, non la vedo un'impresa impossibile batterla nella partita secca.


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Tutti i giocatorei dell'europeo...
> 
> Albania, Austria, Belgio, Croazia, Francia, Galles, Germania, Inghilterra, Irlanda, Irlanda del Nord, *Italia*, Polonia, Portogallo, Repubblica Ceca, Romania, Russia, *Slovacchia*, Spagna, Svezia, Svizzera, Turchia, Ucraina e Ungheria.
> 
> ...



Sbagli, in estate ci sarà pure la coppa america.


----------



## Djici (23 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sbagli, in estate ci sarà pure la coppa america.



In estate non ci sara piu nessun sudamericano in squadra a parte Ely.
Alex sara tornato in Brasile (ma comunque non sara convocato), Luiz Adriano gia venduto a gennaio sara sbolognato da qualche parte e Bacca stara imparando il tedesco


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Con tutti i giocatori dell'europeo in vacanza  Cioè con il rischio (vedi Samp) di fare figuracce.



Ma figurati, rientrano prima.


----------



## admin (25 Aprile 2016)

Ma con quale faccia e quale coraggio ci presentiamo?


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con quale faccia e quale coraggio ci presentiamo?



Con quelli di Brocchi.
Meglio di così...


----------



## Groove (25 Aprile 2016)

Stupro epocale


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma con quale faccia e quale coraggio ci presentiamo?



Spero mettano i Padoin e Sturaro della situazione.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Spero mettano i Padoin e Sturaro della situazione.



Anche giocassero con le terze linee ci asfalterebbero agilmente lo stesso.


Non mi meraviglierei se il nano andasse a piangere da Agnelli chiedendogli di lasciarci la coppetta italia invece.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Anche giocassero con le terze linee ci asfalterebbero agilmente lo stesso.
> 
> 
> Non mi meraviglierei se il nano andasse a piangere da Agnelli chiedendogli di lasciarci la coppetta italia invece.



Sì ma almeno con le loro riserve finisce solo 3-0.




(Guarda che strac... mi tocca dire.  )


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (25 Aprile 2016)

Speriamo che non la regalino alla juve come fece rocchi contro il napoli!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Aprile 2016)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Anche giocassero con le terze linee ci asfalterebbero agilmente lo stesso.
> 
> 
> Non mi meraviglierei se il nano andasse a piangere da Agnelli chiedendogli di lasciarci la coppetta italia invece.



...Galliani andrà sicuramente a piangere da Agnelli promettendogli De Sciglio gratis.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2016)

Lasciamo perdere, ci devastano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Aprile 2016)

Per me facciamo un miracolo sportivo invece. 

Magari un calo di concetrazione della juve e via... 

Va tutto talmente male, che è destino vincere la coppa italia e avere Brocchi in panchina il prossimo anno.


----------



## 666psycho (26 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me facciamo un miracolo sportivo invece.
> 
> Magari un calo di concetrazione della juve e via...
> 
> Va tutto talmente male, che è destino vincere la coppa italia e avere Brocchi in panchina il prossimo anno.




ho la stessa sensazione, anche se c'erano più chance con sinisa....


----------



## zlatan (26 Aprile 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me facciamo un miracolo sportivo invece.
> 
> Magari un calo di concetrazione della juve e via...
> 
> Va tutto talmente male, che è destino vincere la coppa italia e avere Brocchi in panchina il prossimo anno.



Che Dio non voglia che ciò accada....


----------



## R41D3N (1 Maggio 2016)

Non andiamoci affatto a Roma. Eviteremmo l'ennesima umiliazione. Dategliela direttamente la coppa ai gobbi


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

A rischio Khedira per la finale. Sarebbe la quarta assenza forzata per Allegri dopo quelle di Marchisio, Bonucci e Chiellini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A rischio Khedira per la finale. Sarebbe la quarta assenza forzata per Allegri dopo quelle di Marchisio, Bonucci e Chiellini.



Buona notizia, 
con fuori 2 difensori titolari più due centrocampisti che gli danno equilibrio, salgono di molto le possibilità che la Juve 
ci asfalti 4-1 invece di 4-0


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2016)

comunque alla Juve mancherà quasi mezza squadra: Buffon - Bonucci - Marchisio - Khedira

Qualche piccola speranza in più ce l'ho !!

Io vado a Roma a vederla  , ma giusto perchè è la città più bella che abbia mai visto, non perchè credevo di vincere la coppa.

Speriamo in bene!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> comunque alla Juve mancherà quasi mezza squadra: Buffon - Bonucci - Marchisio - Khedira
> 
> Qualche piccola speranza in più ce l'ho !!
> 
> ...



io ce l'avevo poi guardo il nostro allenatore, e penso che sia impossibile, saremmo capaci di perdere una finale pure se giocassimo contro il carpi


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2016)

Con sinisa avremmo avuto sicuramente più forza e determinazione

Brocchi è un'inutile ameba, ed è vergognoso che di giochi una partita che è stata conquistata da un altro, grazie ancora Berlusconi, idiota


----------



## Djici (11 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A rischio Khedira per la finale. Sarebbe la quarta assenza forzata per Allegri dopo quelle di Marchisio, Bonucci e Chiellini.



Con Buffon, Bonucci, Chiellini, Marchision e Khedira fuori e con Miha in panchina per me la vincevamo. E non sto scherzando.


----------



## Crox93 (11 Maggio 2016)

Se devo dire la verità spero di vincerla.
Lo spero perchè mi manca vedere il Milan vincere qualcosa e poi un trofeo potrebbe spingere il nano a vendere uscendo da "vincente".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Maggio 2016)

Imbarcata che avrà del clamorso anche se loro giocassero con le seconde linee


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Imbarcata che avrà del clamorso anche se loro giocassero con le seconde linee



Attenzione, queste contro gufate.....


----------



## Il Genio (12 Maggio 2016)

Vado controcorrente.
Fino qualche giorno fa avrei pregato per un'asfaltatura storica, per vari ed ovvi motivi.
Poi però, qualunque cosa accada, davanti alla TV, il Milan, il mio Milan, contro la gobba, la squadra del governo, dei tifosi a mezzo servizio (in realtà tifo Crotone/Catanzaro/Foggia ma...) in una finale, seppur finalina, beh dovessimo perdere mi incacchierei comunque e non poco.
Ci sono squadre che voglio battere sempre, anche a Football Manager, e la gobba è una di queste.
E non sono nemmeno così sicuro di perderla
Quindi FOLZA MILAN, OLA E SEMPLE


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

non linciatemi ma io sono convinto che in ottica cessione è meglio perderla che vincerla.....diciamo che il cuore mi dice milan ma la mente mi dice un altra cosa....

se avessimo a che fare con una persona normale sarebbe diverso ma conoscendo silvio....si esalta per una partita vinta figuriamoci se alza un trofeo...


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Vorrei tanto non giocarla...sarà un angosciante delusione...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Attenzione, queste contro gufate.....



Non gufo, constato


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non linciatemi ma io sono convinto che in ottica cessione è meglio perderla che vincerla.....diciamo che il cuore mi dice milan ma la mente mi dice un altra cosa....
> 
> se avessimo a che fare con una persona normale sarebbe diverso ma conoscendo silvio....si esalta per una partita vinta figuriamoci se alza un trofeo...



Ma la vera domanda è: voi pensate seriamente che, anche volendo, il Milan di Brocchi abbia una minima possibilità di battere la Juve campione d'Italia??? seriamente???


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma la vera domanda è: voi pensate seriamente che, anche volendo, il Milan di Brocchi abbia una minima possibilità di battere la Juve campione d'Italia??? seriamente???



ovviamente le possibilità sono minime,ma il mio discorso esula comunque da quello


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

Con Mihajlovic c'era una, seppur minima, possibilità di uscirne dignitosamente. Con Brocchi sarà un massacro.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente.
> Fino qualche giorno fa avrei pregato per un'asfaltatura storica, per vari ed ovvi motivi.
> Poi però, qualunque cosa accada, davanti alla TV, il Milan, il mio Milan, contro la gobba, la squadra del governo, dei tifosi a mezzo servizio (in realtà tifo Crotone/Catanzaro/Foggia ma...) in una finale, seppur finalina, beh dovessimo perdere mi incacchierei comunque e non poco.
> Ci sono squadre che voglio battere sempre, anche a Football Manager, e la gobba è una di queste.
> ...



Tifi catanzaroooo??????? Grandeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2016)

Sarà piacevole anche solo risentire addosso un pò di adrenalina da attesa del pre-gara. Ultimamente mi si era inceppato il sistema nervoso simpatico del tifoso . Sarà una finalina ma non vivo momenti cosi da anni. Giochiamocela!!! Per la maglia innanzitutto!!!!!!!


----------



## Il Genio (13 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tifi catanzaroooo??????? Grandeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, non tifo Catanzaro, è il tifoso medio juventino


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> No, non tifo Catanzaro, è il tifoso medio juventino



Ti sbagli di grosso : la catanzaro calcistica è per antonomasia anrtijuventina nonchè gemellata con la fiorentina. Anni fa durante la festa per la promozione del catanzaro ci fu un incontro-scontro con degli juventini che a loro volta festeggiavano il titolo e furono 'inviatati gentilmente' a sloggiare per non rovinare la festa!!!! La siciliia è un feudo bianconero per eccellenza.


----------



## Black (13 Maggio 2016)

io penso che non la guarderò nemmeno. Prevedo un umiliazione stile 1-6 di 20 anni fa!


----------



## Il Genio (13 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso : la catanzaro calcistica è per antonomasia anrtijuventina nonchè gemellata con la fiorentina. Anni fa durante la festa per la promozione del catanzaro ci fu un incontro-scontro con degli juventini che a loro volta festeggiavano il titolo e furono 'inviatati gentilmente' a sloggiare per non rovinare la festa!!!! La siciliia è un feudo bianconero per eccellenza.



Chiedo scusa, non volevo offendere.
E' che, giuro, gli unici siciliani che conosco sono tutti juventini, però effettivamente sono di Messina


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa, non volevo offendere.
> E' che, giuro, gli unici siciliani che conosco sono tutti juventini, però effettivamente sono di Messina



Offendere??? Ma ci mancherebbe pure, assolutamente no!!! Scusa te se ti ho dato l'idea che fosse un'offesa. Sempre un piacere discutere di calcio, anche di campanilismi tipicamente italiani. In effetti, comunque, il fenomeno del tifo juventino andrebbe studiato perchè è ovvio che la juve non è la squadra di torino ma della nazione.


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2016)

Gioca Donnarumma sicuro, quindi la possibilità di vincere passa dal 2 per cento al 10 per cento


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Maggio 2016)

Sarà la partita dove Silvio si deciderà una volta per tutte sul futuro della società... 

Ovviamente dopo l asfaltatura sarà propenso alla vendita immediata


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Maggio 2016)

datevi malati...fate finta che l'autobus abbia sbagliato strada...ma abbiate la decenza di non presentarvi...e se lo fate senza la maglietta rossonera xkè non ne siete degni...SCHIFOSI


----------



## R41D3N (14 Maggio 2016)

***** ci vanno a fare sti pagliacci a Roma... indegni! Capolavoro del Berlusca mettere sto brocco in panchina! Con Miha avevamo qualche chance almeno e sembravamo quasi una squadra di calcio. Rimedieremo l'ennesima umiliazione. Di sicuro non vedrò la partita. Non ne posso più


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Broccollo gasato


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Piallata is coming..


----------



## Aragorn (14 Maggio 2016)

Dio maledica Roma e Fiorentina


----------



## chicagousait (14 Maggio 2016)

Prenderemo almeno 4 gol


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ultima spiaggia per l'Europa. Io mi chiedo come ci presenteremo domenica. Se giochiamo così rischiamo di prenderne 6. Speriamo che panchini Balotelli.


----------



## Devil (14 Maggio 2016)

Questa sarà una di quelle sconfitte storiche che verranno ricordate negli annali. Una roba tipo 5 o 6 a 0.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> No, non tifo Catanzaro, è il tifoso medio juventino



Ma se il Milan è secondo alla Juve per numero di tifosi, pensi siano tutti lombardi?


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ultima spiaggia per l'Europa. Io mi chiedo come ci presenteremo domenica. Se giochiamo così rischiamo di prenderne 6. Speriamo che panchini Balotelli.



il primo da lanciare fuori dallo stadio e' il brocco.

ma stasera hai visto qualcuno dei nostri giocare a calcio ?


----------



## Schism75 (14 Maggio 2016)

Forza Juventus. Mi dispiace ma devono essere umiliati tutti. Spero in settimana si facciano male donnarumma, Locatelli, Calabria, mauri e Bonaventura. Non si meritano l'umiliazione


----------



## The Ripper (14 Maggio 2016)

Non c'erano i ban per il tifo contro?
Io questa la voglio vincere...non per l'Europa ma per il trofeo in sé.
Ma finirà come la stagione 97/98


----------



## CIppO (14 Maggio 2016)

Tutta colpa del calcio champagne di Brocchi, talmente spumeggiante che i nostri giocatori sono ubriachi e non capiscono più nulla in campo. 
Ne prenderemo tanti di schiaffoni dalla Juve, tanto che Brocchi crescerà di qualche centimetro in altezza. Ne sono sicuro.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Maggio 2016)

Meglio perderla a tavolino. Se no ci scappa l'asfaltata.


----------



## Aragorn (14 Maggio 2016)

Dato che questo è l'anno dei record infranti attenzione alle statistiche sulle nostri peggiori sconfitte, sabato c'è il rischio di doverle aggiornare.


----------



## James Watson (14 Maggio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Forza Juventus. Mi dispiace ma devono essere umiliati tutti. Spero in settimana si facciano male donnarumma, Locatelli, Calabria, mauri e Bonaventura. Non si meritano l'umiliazione



No ma per carità, che se poi perdiamo qualcuno avrebbe anche il coraggio di dire che abbiamo perso per colpa degli infortuni...


----------



## S T B (14 Maggio 2016)

Sabato vado a Roma per turismo e per mangiare... giuro che potrei anche lasciare lo stadio in anticipo. 
Non abbiamo neanche l'1% di possibilità di vincerla. La Juve dovrebbe rimanere a Torino per perderla, altrimenti non c'è verso


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Maggio 2016)

si deve fare il tifo per chi gioca a calcio e per chi meritera' di vincere.

il che equivale a tifare contro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2016)

Non ho più parole per esprimere questo scempio.

L unica flebile speranza che queste sconfitte servano esclusivamente a far vendere le macerie di ciò che è rimasto del AC milan ai cinesi.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2016)

I gobbi non hanno pietà. Io temo davvero che Sabato potrebbe scriversi una delle pagine più umilianti della nostra storia, une di quelle partite i cui risultati non vengono più dimenticati.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2016)

Io spero che tirino fuori le palle, almeno per una sera, ricordandosi della sacra maglia che indossano per miracolo.

Se si deve perdere, si perde. Ma con onore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> I gobbi non hanno pietà. Io temo davvero che Sabato potrebbe scriversi una delle pagine più umilianti della nostra storia, une di quelle partite i cui risultati non vengono più dimenticati.


Tipo il 6-0 che ci rifilarono un po' di tempo fa; tuttavia credo che Brocchi possa migliorare. 
In mentalization we trust.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2016)

Non ho nessuna aspettativa per questa partita, solo che sia l'ultima con quel coso in panchina


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Maggio 2016)

A me basterebbe una cosa, che riempissero di botte gli altri. 
Che almeno mostrino di essere arrabbiati.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Maggio 2016)

Squadra mediocre+squadra scoppiata fisicamente+squadra contro l'allenatore+allenatore scarsissimo+gobbi, sì direi che ci sono tutti i presupposti per un'asfaltata.


----------



## Milan7champions (15 Maggio 2016)

Finalisti per caso, battute squadroni come il real Crotone e l'atletico Alessandria, fare una partite dignitosa e dimostrare un minimo di attaccamento della maglia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Maggio 2016)

Pretendo solamente una cosa: che la squadra per una volta, in 3/4 anni di perenne schifo, tiri fuori le palle e ci metta l'anima per tutto il match.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2016)

Ci sarà da ridere se Brocchi proporrà il 4-4-2 di Mihajlovic. La Juve farà comunque a pezzi il Milan.
Possiamo spuntarla solo con qualche episodio a favore, tipo un rigore più espulsione.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Maggio 2016)

Sarà una bella mazzata...loro sono in forma strabiliante,noi con mezzi giocatori partenti e spogliatoio spaccato...

Umiliazione in mondo visione...lo spot giusto per fare una buona campagna acquisti estiva


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi, se ricordate, eravamo timorosi anche contro il Crotone e l'Alessandria,
vedrete che i ragazzi sapranno stupirci anche questa volta


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Maggio 2016)

Vorrei seriamente vincerla ma poi penso a Brocchi che alzerebbe un trofeo e mi viene una rabbia...


----------



## Djici (15 Maggio 2016)

Se questi scarsoni non giocano per 90 minuti con la bava alla boca ne prendiamo 5-6.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Vorrei seriamente vincerla ma poi penso a Brocchi che alzerebbe un trofeo e mi viene una rabbia...



Bisogna sempre sperare di vincerla dai...aldilà di broccolo...ma hai visto contro la roma in che condizioni mentali siamo? e pensa che a fine primo tempo sapevano già di non arrivare secondi,eppure ci hanno asfaltato ancora di più....i nostri non vorrebbero nemmeno giocarla te lo dico io...saranno terrorizzati..

P.s. come detto poco tempo fa invito a non guardarla o cambiare canale almeno sul 2 a 0...ne va della vostra salute.


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Bisogna sempre sperare di vincerla dai...aldilà di broccolo...ma hai visto contro la roma in che condizioni mentali siamo? e pensa che a fine primo tempo sapevano già di non arrivare secondi,eppure ci hanno asfaltato ancora di più....i nostri non vorrebbero nemmeno giocarla te lo dico io...saranno terrorizzati..
> 
> P.s. come detto poco tempo fa invito a non guardarla o cambiare canale almeno sul 2 a 0...ne va della vostra salute.



Ho paura che se vinciamo rimangono sia Brocchi che il Presidente,nonostante la ragione dica tutt'altro.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Maggio 2016)

Va bene tutto... Ma pensare lontanamente che si possa disgraziatamente vincere questa partita è proprio da sarò masochisti!! 

Non temete.... Mal che vada perdiamo il trofeo e l anno prossimo si riparte col broccolo e col suo tutore Silvio


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Maggio 2016)

A noi milanisti dovrebbero chiamarci tifosi cuckold, stiamo qui a guardare la nostra squadra che viene penetrata senza pietà ogni settimana


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2016)

Mi chiedevo:

I nostri riusciranno ad essere padroni del campo e del giuoco?

Il processo di mentalizzazione sarà arrivato al top?

Il grande presidente sarà sugli spalti?


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi chiedevo:
> 
> I nostri riusciranno ad essere padroni del campo e del giuoco?
> 
> ...



Da una parte spero che ci sia... se fosse l'ultima partita, non credo che non vada allo stadio... certo se non ci andasse secondo me sarebbe un segno negativo...


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2016)

*Sky: Brocchi lavora al cambio di modulo per la finale di Coppa Italia. 4-4-2.

Ecco la probabile formazione

Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (16 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Brocchi lavora al cambio di modulo per la finale di Coppa Italia. 4-4-2.
> 
> Ecco la probabile formazione
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*


L'ultimo disperato tentativo di limitare almeno i danni.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Brocchi lavora al cambio di modulo per la finale di Coppa Italia. 4-4-2.
> 
> Ecco la probabile formazione
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*


Quindi il bel giuoco col 4312 sparisce di già per rimpiazzarlo col 442 scolastico e contropiedista? Uao, si sono sbugiardati da soli questi caproni.


----------



## bonvo74 (16 Maggio 2016)

Io sta volta romagnoli lo proverei come trequartista, bacca centrale in difesa che è veloce e boateng-balotelli punte, oh è un esperimento, magari riesce bene


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Brocchi lavora al cambio di modulo per la finale di Coppa Italia. 4-4-2.
> 
> Ecco la probabile formazione
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*




quotate


----------



## martinmilan (16 Maggio 2016)

No Admin questa volta non ce la faccio a quotare...spero mi perdonerai...
Voglio che il 21 passi in fretta..

P.s. L'unica cosa che potrebbe ringalluzzire i giocatori è sapere che la società sta cambiando davvero e arrivano i Big Money,qualcuno si metterebbe in mostra come mai ha fatto in tutto l'anno.Servirebbero notizie importanti e ufficiali in tal senso in settimana..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> No Admin questa volta non ce la faccio a quotare...spero mi perdonerai...
> Voglio che il 21 passi in fretta..
> 
> P.s. L'unica cosa che potrebbe ringalluzzire i giocatori è sapere che la società sta cambiando davvero e arrivano i Big Money,qualcuno si metterebbe in mostra come mai ha fatto in tutto l'anno.Servirebbero notizie importanti e ufficiali in tal senso in settimana..



Questi giocatori se cambia la proprietà e il Milan ha una speranza di tornare quello che era non li voglio,non meritano nulla,specialmente di vincere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> No Admin questa volta non ce la faccio a quotare...spero mi perdonerai...
> Voglio che il 21 passi in fretta..
> 
> P.s. L'unica cosa che potrebbe ringalluzzire i giocatori è sapere che la società sta cambiando davvero e arrivano i Big Money,qualcuno si metterebbe in mostra come mai ha fatto in tutto l'anno.Servirebbero notizie importanti e ufficiali in tal senso in settimana..



purtroppo oramai ci attacchiamo al nulla , anche io sono qui a sperare in qualcosa di positivo che non arriva mai .


----------



## martinmilan (16 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> purtroppo oramai ci attacchiamo al nulla , anche io sono qui a sperare in qualcosa di positivo che non arriva mai .



Lollo io spero solo in una sconfitta onorevole...tutto qui...la finale di coppa italia viene vista da tutto il mondo perchè è pur sempre una finale.Mi vien male a pensare che in Cambogia un ragazzino dica ''che schifo il Milan'' mi vien male eheeh..


----------



## Jaqen (16 Maggio 2016)

Quindi, 4-3-1-2 per accontentare il presidente, facciamo schifo, ci si gioca la conferma e via col 4-4-2 di Sinisa?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Maggio 2016)

Qualsiasi esito finale di questa partita non mi renderà felice. Se per caso vinciamo, le possibilità che Brocchi rimanga anche l'anno prossimo aumentano del 100%... e questo vale quanto una sconfitta.


----------



## Aron (16 Maggio 2016)

Persino Franco Ordine dà questa partita già persa.

Mezzo spogliatoio è praticamente ammutinato.


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Maggio 2016)

l'unico modo per vincerla e' giocare in 12......come da formazione di sky.

Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Maggio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> l'unico modo per vincerla e' giocare in 12......come da formazione di sky.
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.



Come se bastasse


----------



## alcyppa (16 Maggio 2016)

Sarà ovviamente un massacro a meno che Berlusconi e Galliani non vadano a piagnucolare da Agnelli chiedendo pietà.


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Maggio 2016)

L'unica soluzione per sperare di sfangarla di riffa e di raffa sarebbe richiamare Miha,ma figurati se questi lo fanno.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Brocchi lavora al cambio di modulo per la finale di Coppa Italia. 4-4-2.
> 
> Ecco la probabile formazione
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.*




.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Maggio 2016)

Credo che ce la far...ò ad organizzare una cena di modo da essere impegnato


----------



## Ciachi (16 Maggio 2016)

Non la vedrò neanche a pagamento!!! Questa squadra fa schifo come tutta la società ac Milan
Solo se arriveranno i cinesi cambierà la mia posizione!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> *l'unico modo per vincerla e' giocare in 12*......come da formazione di sky.
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.


Credo non basterebbe. Probabilmente ne servirebbero una quindicina, tipo Oronzo Canà: il 5-5-5.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Maggio 2016)

Sono Shockato, Juve vincente nei 90' @1.70 per i bookmakers..! 

soldi facili?


----------



## ignaxio (16 Maggio 2016)

Coppa in mano
Juve @1.35
Milan @3.00

tradotto, per i book le quote sono 70% - 30%


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Coppa in mano
> Juve @1.35
> Milan @3.00
> 
> tradotto, per i book le quote sono 70% - 30%



Ed è pure troppo. 
Comunque la cosa che mi fa rabbia è leggere nei forum/blog dei gobbi che sperano nell'asfaltata, sono (giustamente) convinti di rifilarci almeno 3 pere. Questa cosa mi fa incavolare abbestia.


----------



## kolao95 (16 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ed è pure troppo.
> Comunque la cosa che mi fa rabbia è leggere nei forum/blog dei gobbi che sperano nell'asfaltata, sono (giustamente) convinti di rifilarci almeno 3 pere. Questa cosa mi fa incavolare abbestia.



Brocchi o non Brocchi io spero che gli facciamo passare la voglia, anche se è praticamente impossibile.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ed è pure troppo.
> Comunque la cosa che mi fa rabbia è leggere nei forum/blog dei gobbi che sperano nell'asfaltata, sono (giustamente) convinti di rifilarci almeno 3 pere. Questa cosa mi fa incavolare abbestia.



lo so che è tanto (per noi), infatti mi meraviglio


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Maggio 2016)

solo io vorrei che fosse già domenica?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ed è pure troppo.
> C*omunque la cosa che mi fa rabbia è leggere nei forum/blog dei gobbi che sperano nell'asfaltata*, sono (giustamente) convinti di rifilarci almeno 3 pere. Questa cosa mi fa incavolare abbestia.



Gli ringrazio con tutto il cuore, ci trattano da avversari,
noi meriteremmo solo compassione che è molto più umiliante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Maggio 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> *l'unico modo per vincerla e' giocare in 12*......come da formazione di sky.
> 
> Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Honda, Montolivo, Kucka/Poli, Bonaventura; Luiz Adriano, Bacca.



Se giocassimo in 12 sarebbe asfaltata sicura, in quanto gli Juventini entrerebbero in campo super carichi,
l'unica nostra possibilità è che ci snobbino, un pò come gli è capitato contro il Verona.


----------



## martinmilan (17 Maggio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> solo io vorrei che fosse già domenica?



anche io...


----------



## wfiesso (17 Maggio 2016)

nonostante l'odio verso il duo comico, verso un allenatore che ha la dignità di ratto morto, Cessotelli, Boteng, Tontolivo e via discorrendo spero tanto di vincerla, è una coppa da poco, ma è pur sempre un trofeo e giochiamo contro i piu forti, sarebbe una piccola soddisfazione dopo anni, a sperare di perdere non ci riesco proprio


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2016)

*Sky: Brocchi pensa al 4-4-2 o al 4-3-3.

Nel secondo caso, in attacco Bacca, Honda e Bonaventura. A centrocampo Montolivo, Kucka ed uno tra Poli e Josè Mauri.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Brocchi pensa al 4-4-2 o al 4-3-3.
> 
> Nel secondo caso, in attacco Bacca, Honda e Bonaventura. A centrocampo Montolivo, Kucka ed uno tra Poli e Josè Mauri.*



contro la juve il 4-3-3 è meglio..


----------



## Therealsalva (17 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Brocchi pensa al 4-4-2 o al 4-3-3.
> 
> Nel secondo caso, in attacco Bacca, Honda e Bonaventura. A centrocampo Montolivo, Kucka ed uno tra Poli e Josè Mauri.*



Io sinceramente non trascurerei l'importanza della difesa della palla di Luiz... Il 433 ha un centrocampista in più, è vero, ma Bacca da solo in avanti se non riesci a pungere rapidamente in contropiede ti costringe a soffrire senza la possibilità di alleggerire sulla punta e rifiatare un po'; e in questo Adriano sarebbe fondamentale dato che dà anche un buon apporto in fase difensiva ... Magari una staffetta con Niang che è carichissimo.... Se poi a centrocampo devi inserire Mauri o Poli, con tutto il rispetto (per Mauri) non è che ti cambi la vita. Il problema sorgerebbe a centrocampo dove i Gobbi si mangeranno tranquillamente Montolivo... Ma come ho scritto sopra non è che Mauri possa pensare di avere più intensità di Pogba, meglio far lavorare un po' più gli esterni in copertura e buttare palla su finché un centrale non sbaglia


----------



## davoreb (17 Maggio 2016)

Io andrei sul 442 cercando di sfruttare la fisicità di Luiz Adriano e sperando di trovare un Bacca in vena, poi nel secondo tempo la velocità di Niang.

Due linee strette da 4 in difesa e ripartire.

Probabilmente ci asfaltano comunque.


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Maggio 2016)

Quanto vorrei vincerla,poi però penso a Brocchi che alza la coppa,Gallani che si vanta in mondovisione,Suma,Pellegatti,Ordine,Fedele e compagnia cantante che lanciano odi al al Presidente da qui all'Eternità,rendendo l'attesa da qui al 15 Giugno 1000 volte più snervante.E pensare che chiedo semplicemente di tifare la mia squadra del cuore in serenità,ma evidentemente e chiedere troppo.


----------



## Gekyn (17 Maggio 2016)

Anch'io sono in un limbo, da una parte vorrei vincere perché contro i Gobbi è sempre una goduria, però dall'altra parte come dice [MENTION=1400]Fedeshi[/MENTION] vedere la faccia di Brocchi, Galliani, Berlusconi e tutti i loro adepti mi verrebbe ancora di più il voltastomaco rispetto ad una sconfitta.


----------



## zlatan (17 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi io non posso tifare contro ovviamente, ma vi rendete conto che oggi scrivono che a Brocchi basta una sconfitta onorevole per rimanere sulla panchina. Vi rendete conto il pazzo a cui siamo in mano? Qualcuno crede davvero che questo ceda??
Non c'è speranza....


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Maggio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Anch'io sono in un limbo, da una parte vorrei vincere perché contro i Gobbi è sempre una goduria, però dall'altra parte come dice @Fedeshi vedere la faccia di Brocchi, Galliani, Berlusconi e tutti i loro adepti mi verrebbe ancora di più il voltastomaco rispetto ad una sconfitta.





zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non posso tifare contro ovviamente, ma vi rendete conto che oggi scrivono che a Brocchi basta una sconfitta onorevole per rimanere sulla panchina. Vi rendete conto il pazzo a cui siamo in mano? Qualcuno crede davvero che questo ceda??
> Non c'è speranza....



E quindi mo che facciamo? Praticamente,molti di noi saranno costretti a guardare la partita in modo apatico non capendo se vincere sia un bene o un male.Questa società ci ha levato anche il piacere di vedere una finale.


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

*Designato Rocchi come arbitro della finale Milan - Juve.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Rocchi come arbitro della finale Milan - Juve.*



http://www.milanworld.net/milan-juve-ecco-larbitro-sara-rocchi-pessimo-score-col-milan-vt36827.html


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/milan-juve-ecco-larbitro-sara-rocchi-pessimo-score-col-milan-vt36827.html



Dai... Non facciamo gli interisti...

Spero solo che la piallata serva a far uscire mestamente di scena i due malefici nano da giardino e cravatta gialla


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan

4-3-3

Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Designato Rocchi come arbitro della finale Milan - Juve.*


Arbitro della sezione di Firenze,la Fiorentina e' coinvolta dalla nostra partita, perche' in caso di una remota vittoria del Milan finiscono ai preliminari di Europa leaugue, cambiando tutta la preparazione estiva. Rocchi come e' stato gia' scritto ha uno score pessimo con il Milan, ultima vittoria con lui nel 2011


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



.


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



Li asfaltiamo...Poli alzerà la coppa e farà il ditomedio a tutti i tifosi milanisti ingrati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Maggio 2016)

poli e zapata rispolverati proprio per la finale ci stanno proprio eh, grazie brocchi


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



Ma quanto è trash sta squadra ? C'è una % di cessi clamorosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Dai, piallateci e leviamo da mezzo questo ultimo teatrino.


----------



## Symon (19 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Quanto vorrei vincerla,poi però penso a Brocchi che alza la coppa,Gallani che si vanta in mondovisione,Suma,Pellegatti,Ordine,Fedele e compagnia cantante che lanciano odi al al Presidente da qui all'Eternità,rendendo l'attesa da qui al 15 Giugno 1000 volte più snervante.E pensare che chiedo semplicemente di tifare la mia squadra del cuore in serenità,ma evidentemente e chiedere troppo.




Sono esattamente le mie emozioni in previsione di...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Maggio 2016)

E' tremenda la situazione. Da una parte vorrei vincere.. poi ci ragiono e penso che non possiamo vincere..


----------



## Serginho (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



Si scrive Milan si legge Genoa


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



cristo santissimo  ...qui senza 300 milioni da investire l'anno prossimo si vola diretti in serie b...formazione da voltastomaco...poi vabbè poli è la ciliegina sulla torta di sterco...ma xkè poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mandraghe (19 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> cristo santissimo  ...qui senza 300 milioni da investire l'anno prossimo si vola diretti in serie b...formazione da voltastomaco...poi vabbè poli è la ciliegina sulla torta di sterco...*ma xkè poliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii *



Poli deve giocare perché è sempre "full of energy"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



Questo 433 senza punte esterne in realtà è un super catenacciaro 451, con l'aggravante che Bacca è un attaccante incapace di trattenere qualsiasi pallone e far salire la squadra.

Fossi in Berlusconi mi chiederei come mai tutti gli allenatori che ingaggiamo partono, secondo le sue disposizioni, con l'intento di impostare un impianto di giuuuoco atto a dominare le squadre avversarie e inevitabilmente dopo poche partite finiscono tutti per adottare una miserabile tattica difensivistica?

sarà un gomplotto ardito ai danni del presidente, o tutti inevitabilmente si rendono conto di avere a disposizione una rosa composta da pippazze immonde, impresentabili e senza attributi?


----------



## martinmilan (19 Maggio 2016)

i nivea men daranno filo da torcere vedrete..


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2016)

Ecco i fratelli degrado sul treno per Roma


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2016)

Siamo in una situazione tale che qualunque cosa accada sarà sempre un disastro.

Vince il Milan? Già mi vedo Brocchi con contratto quadriennale, Berlusconi che spara idiozie e si prende il merito della vittoria, Galliani che si farà vivo e farà lo splendido, no cessione ecc...

Una sconfitta è sempre brutta lo stesso però, per di più contro la juve.

Cioè boh, il Milan, l'unica squadra al mondo che "impedisce" ai propri tifosi di tifare sia contro che a favore!


----------



## Ciachi (19 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*




Una squadra SCANDALOSAMENTE squallida!!!!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (19 Maggio 2016)

Una vergogna clamorosa questa formazione. È davvero una roba oscena... Non c'è uno buono


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2016)

Ma che squadra è ??? Hahahahha uno SCHIFO totale .


----------



## Dany20 (19 Maggio 2016)

Ma seriamente giochera Poli e non Mauri?


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco i fratelli degrado sul treno per Roma



Ho la speranza che questa sia la ultima volta che dobbiamo sopportare questi due..


----------



## mistergao (20 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



Questo è un tipico 4-5-1 fatto di centrocampo folto, difesa e contropiede. Forse (ma riscrivo: forse) l'unico modo per non prendere un'imbarcata colossale.


----------



## martinmilan (20 Maggio 2016)

Una finale è pur sempre una finale quindi si guarda...probabilmente però cambierò canale già al 30esimo minuto per disperazione e su top calcio c è la coppa di francia in contemporanea per fortuna...In una finale non mi frega nulla dei discorsi sulla grinta,del ''però ci hanno messo l'anima'' ecc ecc...

NO. In finale conta solo vincere,tutto il resto non conta nulla.


----------



## koti (20 Maggio 2016)

Non avrei mai pensato che una finale potesse lasciarmi così indifferente.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2016)

*La formazione del Milan

4-3-3

Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



Ma Jose Mauri al posto di Poli fa così schifo?? bah.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Maggio 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Questo è un tipico 4-5-1 fatto di centrocampo folto, difesa e contropiede. Forse (ma riscrivo: forse) l'unico modo per non prendere un'imbarcata colossale.



Si, Jack e Honda saranno molto piu centrocampisti che attacanti, anche a me sembra la formazione giusta.. forse avrei fatto giocare Mauri invece di Poli e Poli nel posto di Calabria che credo potreve avere parecchi problemi con Alexsandro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



zapata de sciglio Kucka montolivo poli e honda non giocherebbero titolari in nessuna delle squadre davanti a noi in campionato .

La metamorfosi del degrado è arrivata a compimento .


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato che una finale potesse lasciarmi così indifferente.



pensa che io mi sono preparato e mi sono trovato una data per non vedere la partita .. pensa te come siamo messi .


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Maggio 2016)

Si può avere il post di [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] con su scritto "Finita" a scopo puramente scaramantico?


----------



## Henry (20 Maggio 2016)

Ci vuole un colpo di culo pazzesco per portare a casa la coppetta. In questo senso qualche svista arbitrale a nostro favore sarebbe utile, ma con Rocchi arbitro sarei portato a escluderle , tanto più che è di Firenze e a sto giro ai viola gli tocca tifare Juve, persino. Al massimo si può sperare in un paio di autoreti di Chiellini. Di naso.


----------



## Ciachi (20 Maggio 2016)

....facciamo le barricate e arriviamo ai rigori.... Sarebbe L unico modo per sfangarla!!!


----------



## martinmilan (20 Maggio 2016)

Gli mancano khedira bonucci e marchisio...con un pò di ciap la si può portare ai rigori..


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*




.


----------



## Djici (20 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Io andrei sul 442 cercando di sfruttare la fisicità di Luiz Adriano e sperando di trovare un Bacca in vena, poi nel secondo tempo la velocità di Niang.
> 
> Due linee strette da 4 in difesa e ripartire.
> 
> Probabilmente ci asfaltano comunque.



Ho pensato la stessa e identica cosa.
Cosi la squadra non salira MAI... e farsi schiacciare per 90 minuti dalla Juve quando si ha quella difesa e quel centrocampo e follia.
Non riusciremo ad avere piu di qualche secondo la palla... e quasi mai nella loro meta campo.

Almeno con Luiz Adriano per difendere palla... e dare una mano a Bacca si potrebbe respirare un po...

Poi ripeto, magari ne prendiamo comunque 5... ma questo modulo... e questi giocatori non mi lasciano proprio tranquillo.


----------



## Fedeshi (20 Maggio 2016)

Catenaccio e Contropiede non ci sono altri modi per sfangarla.


----------



## GLIFO (20 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Catenaccio e Contropiede non ci sono altri modi per sfangarla.



E' quello che si trovano di fronte tutte le domeniche ci sono abituati, prima o poi il golletto lo fanno con quei carichi che si trovano in attacco. Siamo noi che preso il gol non recuperiamo più.


----------



## gabuz (20 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma, Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio, Kucka, Montolivo, Poli, Bonaventura, Bacca, Honda*



Kucka, Montolivo, Poli... a centrocampo ci asfaltano


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Maggio 2016)

E' palesemente un 4-5-1 difensivo


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni

**Milan (4-3-3): Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Poli, Montolivo, Kucka; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura. All.: Brocchi.**


Juventus (3-5-2): Neto; Barzagli, Rugani, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Pogba, Hernanes, Asamoah, Evra; Dybala, Mandzukic. All.: Allegri.*


----------



## Miracle1980 (21 Maggio 2016)

Basta con questo sarcasmo e pessimismo. Domani si tifa Milan e si vince la coppa. La coppa Italia non è mai stata così importante come adesso.
Inoltre, in vista cessione, potrebbe simboleggiare anche un "cambio di rotta"...


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Basta con questo sarcasmo e pessimismo. Domani si tifa Milan e si vince la coppa. La coppa Italia non è mai stata così importante come adesso.
> Inoltre, in vista cessione, potrebbe simboleggiare anche un "cambio di rotta"...



Sarebbe un lieto fine ideale.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un lieto fine ideale.



E poi ci svegliamo tutti sudati


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Basta con questo sarcasmo e pessimismo. Domani si tifa Milan e si vince la coppa. La coppa Italia non è mai stata così importante come adesso.
> Inoltre, in vista cessione, potrebbe simboleggiare anche un "cambio di rotta"...



Non è pessimismo.... È solo puro e semplice realismo. 

Non riesco veramente a pensare ad una sola cosa che mi faccia sperare che possa andare bene..

Questi qua mi hanno prosciugato tutto... Tutto.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2016)

Poli ancora titolare. Incomprensibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa e identica cosa.
> Cosi la squadra non salira MAI... e farsi schiacciare per 90 minuti dalla Juve quando si ha quella difesa e quel centrocampo e follia.
> Non riusciremo ad avere piu di qualche secondo la palla... e quasi mai nella loro meta campo.
> 
> ...



Concordo, al Milan sono proprio dementi,
Prima Brocchi parte con un baldanzoso 4312, che si era già dimostrato inapplicabile,
ora passa ad un catenaccio indegno, senza contropiedisti e attaccanti in grado di far salire la squadra,

ma ripartire dal 442 di Miha no? almeno aveva una parvenza d'equilibrio


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Concordo, al Milan sono proprio dementi,
> Prima Brocchi parte con un baldanzoso 4312, che si era già dimostrato inapplicabile,
> ora passa ad un catenaccio indegno, senza contropiedisti e attaccanti in grado di far salire la squadra,
> 
> ma ripartire dal 442 di Miha no? almeno aveva una parvenza d'equilibrio



Brocchi sta facendo scelte tattiche folle.
OK che il 4312 e uno dei motivi per i quali sta allenando il Milan (ma forse e sopratutto perche e un lechino pagato poco).
Ma se ti decidi a cambiare il modulo presidenziale e ne scegli uno, non dico peggio, ma che non ti da garanzie migliori... e inoltre e un modulo con cui abbiamo giocato POCHISSIMO quest'anno... tutto questo a 2 giorni della finale contro la squadra piu forte d'Italia...

Pero capisco che sarebbe stato difficile per lui tornare al modulo di Sinisa... immaginate la reazione del presidente che ne mando via uno perche non ci vuole sentire, ne mette un altro e dopo 5-6 partite si torna al modulo "ribelle"...
Se in piu per qualche errore arbitrale si vinceva con il 442... sarebbe stato troppo per lui.

Secondo me Berlusconi preferisce perdere con il 4312 che vincere con il 442.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Maggio 2016)

Mi aspetto molto da Bacca stasera.


----------



## Sotiris (21 Maggio 2016)

stasera non me ne frega niente di come potrà essere usata eventualmente questa vittoria.
forza ACM 1899.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

Impegno, attaccamento alla maglia e dignita'. Forza Milan


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2016)

Le quote bookmakers ci danno praticamente spacciati . Francamente non ricordo mai un 7,30 milan contro 1,58 juve. Queste sono quote da juve-frosinone, non da juve-milan. Anche questi particolari aiutano a capire cosa siamo diventati. Il milan che batte la juve segnando almeno due gol ma subendone uno è pagato a 18,50!!!!! Roba da non crederci. A momenti berlusconi prossimo papa lo pagano a meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2016)

Visto il divario tra noi e loro l'unico modo per giocarcela è giocare con le linee belle strette e compatte. Non facendoci però schiacciare al limite dell'area. Un'attenzione poi particolare a bonucci in fase di costruzione e a pogba. Schermate queste due linee di passaggio saremmo già un bel passo avanti. Kucka su pogba deve fare un partitone altrimenti siamo fritti. Se dybala torna dietro a prender palla va seguito e controllato, dovrebbe esser l'uomo di montolivo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Maggio 2016)

Stasera onorare la maglia e tirare fuori le palle. Forza Milan!


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Visto il divario tra noi e loro l'unico modo per giocarcela è giocare con le linee belle strette e compatte. Non facendoci però schiacciare al limite dell'area. Un'attenzione poi particolare a *bonucci *in fase di costruzione e a pogba. Schermate queste due linee di passaggio saremmo già un bel passo avanti. Kucka su pogba deve fare un partitone altrimenti siamo fritti. Se dybala torna dietro a prender palla va seguito e controllato, dovrebbe esser l'uomo di montolivo.


Non gioca e' squalificato


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Maggio 2016)

Attenzione che se questi vanno in campo come contro l'Inter in semifinale di Coppa Italia o come contro il Verona è possibile l'impresa.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Attenzione che se questi vanno in campo come contro l'Inter in semifinale di Coppa Italia o come contro il Verona è possibile l'impresa.



Questa è finale, difficilmente Allegri sbaglia queste partite secche. 
In ogni caso bastava avere Sinisa e ce la saremmo giocata come a San Siro che per un'ora abbondante li avevamo presi a pallate.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le quote bookmakers ci danno praticamente spacciati . Francamente non ricordo mai un 7,30 milan contro 1,58 juve. Queste sono quote da juve-frosinone, non da juve-milan. Anche questi particolari aiutano a capire cosa siamo diventati. Il milan che batte la juve segnando almeno due gol ma subendone uno è pagato a 18,50!!!!! Roba da non crederci. A momenti berlusconi prossimo papa lo pagano a meno.



ti dirò che quasi quasi mi ci gioco un 50€ sul 2-1 per noi... magari accade un miracolo


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ti dirò che quasi quasi mi ci gioco un 50€ sul 2-1 per noi... magari accade un miracolo



Io solitamente non punto mai suol milan vincente perchè mi è capitato troppe volte di bestemmiare dal profondo. Scommetto invece sul milan perdente cosi ,nella sciagurata ipotesi, piango da un occhio e non da due !!!!! Il 2-1 verona- milan,ad esempio, mi ha fatto parzialmente consolare : col milan in vantaggio di un gol ho puntato 'live' sulla vittoria del verona.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Non gioca e' squalificato



Cavolo, è vero . In uscita avranno non poche difficoltà allora se aggrediti. Ecco spiegato il centrocampo molto tecnico che allegri sta pensando : hernanes, lemina e pogba per avere più soluzioni in uscita dalla difesa. Una squadra con passo andrebbe a prenderli alti e distruggere alla fonte il loro gioco. C'è il rischio di veder superata la prima linea di pressing e vedersi poi in inferiorità numerica ma meglio esser artefici del proprio destino che aspettare che decida il caso.


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Maggio 2016)

Alla Juve mancheranno comunque Buffon, bonucci, kedhira e marchisio. Quattro titolari inamovibili. Non vedo quest'imbarcata che paventate onestamente.


----------



## Didaco (21 Maggio 2016)

Se bisogna perdere, spero lo facciano con dignita'


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2016)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Se bisogna perdere, spero lo facciano con dignita'



Tra tutte l'ipotesi francamente è quella che non vorrei proprio. Io spero nella vittoria, ovviamente, ma se cosi non deve essere preferirei una scoppola epocale. Lo so che suona un pò blasfemo ma qualcuno o qualcosa deve pur destare galliani dal suo mondo fatto di conigli bianchi e bruchi che fumano. Ti dirò, la sconfitta col minimo scarto la temo anche per una sorta di tacito accordo per non infierire. Perdere per 1-0 nel linguaggio di galliani vorrebbe dire esser stati in partita, ergo squadre che si equivalgono ergo.....
siamoappostocosi!!!!
E non siamo proprio apposto cosi!!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Maggio 2016)

Abbiamo una maglia sacra, stasera non mi interessa nulla di Berlusconi, Galliani, Raiola e quello che fanno.. stasera solo calcio giocato, partita molto difficile non impossible, forse solo loro la possono perdere forse solo per un giorno Montolivo e compagnia diventano uomini veri giocando una partita con personalità, oggi voglio un miracolo.. aldila del risultato quello che conta è il onore e rispetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Maggio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Alla Juve mancheranno comunque Buffon, bonucci, kedhira e marchisio. Quattro titolari inamovibili. Non vedo quest'imbarcata che paventate onestamente.



La juve ha tre giocatori per ruolo . La terza scelta ,come ad esempio lemina, è migliore dei nostri presunti titolari.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Maggio 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una maglia sacra, stasera non mi interessa nulla di Berlusconi, Galliani, Raiola e quello che fanno.. stasera solo calcio giocato, partita molto difficile non impossible, forse solo loro la possono perdere forse solo per un giorno Montolivo e compagnia diventano uomini veri giocando una partita con personalità, oggi voglio un miracolo.. aldila del risultato quello che conta è il onore e rispetto.



Quoto col sangue.Forza Milan!


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Non so bene cosa fare stasera,cosa tifare.
Preferirei perdere un trofeo ma cambiare gestione in toto.
Ma visto che la Berlusconi è imprevedibile e che ad ogni modo non si sa nulla delle trattative con i cinesi...Forza Milan!


----------



## DannySa (21 Maggio 2016)

Ho una sola richiesta: Montolivo non deve segnare.
Per il resto è una finale, si va per vincere.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ho una sola richiesta: Montolivo non deve segnare.
> Per il resto è una finale, si va per vincere.



Vinciamo 3 a 0 con gol di Montolivo,Balotelli e Boateng e per festeggiare rinnovo di 5 anni a 10 mln a testa


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Forza ragazzi. Le probabilità sono poche ma cerchiamo di onorare la maglia stasera.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Forza ragazzi. Le probabilità sono poche ma cerchiamo di onorare la maglia stasera.



Se giocassimo 11 di noi tifosi a caso avrei più speranze .....questi sono dei smidollati senza onore .Anche se sarà una finale non credo che avranno un atteggiamento diverso,al primo gol delle Juve si affloscieranno come al solito.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2016)

Forza Milan. Anche se ho poche speranze e non vedrò la partita.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

Stasera sliding Doors.

Dopo questa partita si potrebbe voltare pagina molti scarti in scadenza di contratto..
Allenatore Menez boateng Balotelli Mortolivo Abbiati Diego Lopez.... 
Se arrivano i cinesi ci rifanno a nuovo la squadra. 

Comunque sia forza milan.. Onore alla maglia.
Dovete sputare sangue


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Maggio 2016)

Non riesco a tifare contro. Poche speranze ma bisogna crederci.

If you believe you are going to win easily, you will lose.
If you believe you are going to lose, you will lose.
If you are going to fight, then you have your best chance to win.
Remember we are fighters, and we will fight to win!


----------



## wfiesso (21 Maggio 2016)

inizio a sentire forte la pressione, mi ero imposto di non guardarla, ma credo che farò n tentativo, spero solo di non pentirmene


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Finale che non sento neanche un po. La guardero su qualche stream mentre scrivero la mia Bachelor Thesis stasera.


----------



## Milanforever63 (21 Maggio 2016)

Milan sempre e comunque .. anche con queste nefandezze societarie .. dopo 2 serie B vissute anche allo stadio non mi spaventa più niente .. sapeste le tonnellate di prese per il cuxo dopo Milan -Cavese 1-2 ...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Maggio 2016)

*FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*

*MILAN: Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura. 

JUVENTUS: Neto; Rugani, Barzagli, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Lemina, Hernanes, Pogba, Evra; Mandzukic, Dybala.*


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ci sfonderanno, però non ho potuto non mettermi la maglietta e preparami sul divano.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2016)

io non riesco a tifare contro ma nemmeno a favore...
che il futuro vada a bip per una coppetta sarebbe la peggiore cosa....quindi che faccio?

razionalmente non può essere lo so....ma con silvio la parola razionale ha un senso??


----------



## Gabry (21 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> 
> JUVENTUS: Neto; Rugani, Barzagli, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Lemina, Hernanes, Pogba, Evra; Mandzukic, Dybala.*



Le cose sono soltanto due: o la vince la Juve, o ce la regala la Juve.

Comunque Forza Milan e poi vada come vada e almeno la stagione è finita.


----------



## J&B (21 Maggio 2016)

La Cina ci guarda.


----------



## Willy Wonka (21 Maggio 2016)

Forza vecchio cuore rossonero


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi!


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI*
> 
> *MILAN: Donnarumma; Calabria, Zapata, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Poli; Honda, Bacca, Bonaventura.
> 
> JUVENTUS: Neto; Rugani, Barzagli, Chiellini; Lichtsteiner, Lemina, Hernanes, Pogba, Evra; Mandzukic, Dybala.*



Ci asfaltano... ma vorrei comunque dire che se si guarda solo i loro nomi non e che sono la superpotenza ammazza campionati che scende in campo ogni domenica... manca gente di livello con Marchisio, Khedira, Bonucci, Buffon...

Quindi il problema non e nemmeno che loro sono troppo forti...

Il problema e che quando leggo la nostra formazione ho voglia di piangere...

Siamo noi ad essere veramente scarsi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2016)

forza milan sempre oggi più che mai, del resto ci preoccuperemo dopo


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

La professionalità della Rai:"In tribuna c'è il CT Lippi reduce dalle stage".


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo Fragola: la sciagura nella sciagura


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Sono più intonato io di sto Fragola


----------



## Aragorn (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma hanno spento il microfono a Fragola ?


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

Era meglio la banda che sto caprone


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2016)

Qualche anima pia che ha la foto della coreografia?


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Ciao bacca....


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualche anima pia che ha la foto della coreografia?


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

Inizio molto bene, nn so come mai ma alla fine mi piace la sensazione di finale


----------



## CIppO (21 Maggio 2016)

Poli Copacabana


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Come sempre: centrasse una volta la porta.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Buon Inizio.. bisogna vedere se duriamo. Tra 10 minuti secondo me ci barrichiamo


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

La Rai "E' tutto merito di Montolivo".

AHahahahahahahahahahha

Ma che ufficio stampa ha questo qui?


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

L'inizio è buono,almeno dal punto di vista mentale.
Il problema è che non c'è UNO, e dico uno che abbia un minimo di qualità.
Ciò comporterà ad una sola cosa: resisteremo un po e poi il fiato si farà corto e ci chiuderanno in area fino a massacrarci.
Nessuna novità.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma noooooo


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Nooo Jack.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma vai a dormire va...


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Rai "E' tutto merito di Montolivo".
> 
> AHahahahahahahahahahha
> 
> Ma che ufficio stampa ha questo qui?



Incredibile sono scoppiato a quel commento.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Se falliamo i gol già fatti è dura...


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Il grande Silvio che spiega agli allievi il suo calcio


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

La Juve sta giocando palesemente in ciabatte..


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

I gobbi hanno una voglia...


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

"Riscattare in un colpo solo l'intera stagione"...


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

La cosa che mi rode di più e perdere di misura dopo aver giocato con "ardore" per tutta la partita....


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2016)

ma io ricordo qualche anno fa...quando il milan era top...una stampa piu cattiva nei nostri confronti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Poli mi fa veramente ridere. Crea una confusione incredibile con la sua 'imprevedibilita'


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

Mamma che ansia....
Ho iniziato a vedere la partita con molto distacco...
Ma l ansia sale minuto dopo minuto...


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

'Sta maglia è brutta forte eh


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Questa si vince.. la Juve in ciabatte


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

dai, pensavo peggio, anche se la giuve non è ancora scesa in campo..


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Uffff se non segnano ora quando la giuve si sveglia ci punirà


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa si vince.. la Juve in ciabatte



stiamo calmi, può sempre mettere le scarpe...


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, sembriamo una squadra vera


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2016)

Avessero giocato tutto l anno così .


----------



## cremone (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa si vince.. la Juve in ciabatte



E senza il miglior 11 in campo


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sembriamo una squadra vera




Per ora molto bene, speriamo di durare.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (21 Maggio 2016)

I tre dei selfie Mexes Mauri e Balotelli...guarda caso....seduti uno di fianco all'altro. ..cmq parlando della partita. ..non so se ridere o se piangere sia in caso di vittoria che di sconfitta...nn so cosa frulla nella testa del pazzo. ..non lo avrei detto ma nonostante sia una coppetta ho quasi l'ansia di quando ci giocavamo qualcosa di importante. ..ah...maledetto sentimentalismo...starò invecchiando


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

Le assenze della juve pesano, temo quando entreranno cuadrado e sandro


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma questo chi è ? Non può essere Montolivo .


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma questo chi è ? Non può essere Montolivo .



Movimento senza palla -> il regista gioca bene


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Per ora abbiamo evitato la temuta piallata...dai dai dai (cit.)


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per ora molto bene, speriamo di durare.


Fine campionato è il momento perfetto per cominciare a giocare bene


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Montolivo più forte di Pogba. Magari se qualche club straniero sta vedendo la partita, ci offrono 30 milioni


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Certo che però abbiamo giocato al 400% ed non abbiamo creato praticamente niente di pericoloso..


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fine campionato è il momento perfetto per cominciare a giocare bene




 

La cura Brocchi inizia a farsi sentire, vedrai a Luglio.....


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

Comunque la Juve è proprio in ciabatte


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Era da giallo rugani


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Che maledetto scarparo Poli


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

Poli
.................................


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma vergognati Poli


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Poliiiiii maledetto!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

Che giocatori scarsi... Ma manco la porta sanno mirare..

Ma ammazzati poli


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

L'inutile


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa ha sbagliato...


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con poliiiii......


----------



## CIppO (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma io boh. Poli sembra calciare un Super Tele


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Non si possono sprecare queste occasioni.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Poli è davvero l'emblema di questa squadra: fisicamente nullo,tecnicamente nulla,con una mentalità perdente.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia come stanno i gobbi ahahahahah


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente si vede una squadra.... scarsa, ma almeno una squadra.


----------



## Victorss (21 Maggio 2016)

Kucka é un signor centrocampista. Altroché.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma quando comincia ad ammonire 'sti juventini?


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

Honda sta facendo bene, Pogba davvero male x ora


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

De Sciglio oggi sembra un terzino


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

Che tiri straordinari i nostri giocatori.

La Juve alla prima occasione segnerà.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma quando comincia ad ammonire 'sti juventini?



Rocchi venduto e vergognoso


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ci stanno facendo fare quello che vogliamo e nonostante questo ancora 0 tiri in porta.


----------



## CIppO (21 Maggio 2016)

No vabeh. Sono quasi morto.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ragazzi, Bacca è veramente un giocatore in meno


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, Bacca è veramente un giocatore in meno



E io che per una volta l'ho visto anche pressare a centrocampo?


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

Non oso immaginare questo primo tempo giocato decentemente, cosa avrà scatenato nella testa del nano..


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

.....perdonatemi....ma a me sembra un " copione" studiato a tavolino!!! Spero di sbagliarmi eh!!


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E io che per una volta l'ho visto anche pressare a centrocampo?


Sì, ma in fase di possesso...


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Bene bene ragazzi. Grande atteggiamento ma abbiamo sprecato molte occasioni. La tecnica manca però e si fa sentire. Forza ragazzi crediamoci.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Ho paura delle dichiarazioni del folle dopo questa partita.. alla fine stiamo giocando bene, ma secondo me ci sono più demeriti dei gobbi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Maggio 2016)

Primo tempo ben giocato,ma nella pratica Neto ha a malapena sudato. Un po' come Bacca.


----------



## DannySa (21 Maggio 2016)

Si muovono malissimo in attacco, il risultato è che tiriamo male o ci creiamo occasioni da gol ridicole.


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

Continuiamo a crossare in mezzo, ma chi è che segna di testa dei nostri? Bacca neanche per sbaglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Maggio 2016)

l'atteggiamento va bene, ma i nostri attacchi sono completamente impalpabili


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

Tutti i tiri finiti in curva nord, la Juve sembra che stia giocando un trofeo parrocchiale


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> .....perdonatemi....ma a me sembra un " copione" studiato a tavolino!!! Spero di sbagliarmi eh!!



E' venuto in mente pure a me,la domanda è: studiato a tavolino per dire: "Il Milan è una grande squadra,alla pari della Juve! Viva il Presidente!"
Oppure: "Il Presidente ci ha regalato questa ultima gioia prima di chiudere l'era più vincente della storia del calcio!"
Questo mi rende confuso su cosa tifare


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Maggio 2016)

Peccato non avere un giocatore decente in attacco, saremmo stati in vantaggio


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

Montolivo che cerca di incitare il pubblico ahah. Comunque per una volta almeno il tifo sembra supportare e ci credo visto che almeno stanno giocando una partita decente. 
La juventus comunque è veramente stanca, non ce la fanno proprio più... direi che i nostri visto che hanno camminato per tutto l'anno almeno per questa partita possono dare tutto ecco


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Boh, è una partita molto molto strana...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (21 Maggio 2016)

Magari fossimo anche forti tecnicamente oltre che intensi...
Comunque gioca anche Montolivo


----------



## Kaw (21 Maggio 2016)

Il nostro problema è che non abbiamo grandi giocatori, fenomeni che danno lo strappo, che fanno la giocata, che ti cambiano la partita.
Puoi giocare bene da squadra, pressando e correndo tanto, ma non concludi nulla perchè quando arrivi lì non c'è uno che un dribbling, un cross decente, un inserimento, un passaggio filtrante, nulla che crei una vera occasione da gol.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2016)

Avessero giocato così tutta la stagione avremmo vissuto ben altra stagione.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Maggio 2016)

Finale scontatissimo: alla Giuve la Coppa e a noi il giuoco


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E' venuto in mente pure a me,la domanda è: studiato a tavolino per dire: "Il Milan è una grande squadra,alla pari della Juve! Viva il Presidente!"
> Oppure: "Il Presidente ci ha regalato questa ultima gioia prima di chiudere l'era più vincente della storia del calcio!"
> Questo mi rende confuso su cosa tifare



Purtroppo non sono "ottimista" come Te! Io intendo che sia stato studiato "solo" per il 1* Tempo...


----------



## Victorss (21 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me ci infilano il classico fico all 88esimo dopo che avremo sbagliato altre 7-8 palle goal anche se stanno giocando in infradito..


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

L'atteggiamento ridicolo della Juve comunque, sembra sospetto..


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non sono "ottimista" come Te! Io intendo che sia stato studiato "solo" per il 1* Tempo...



A quale scopo? Per far si che Berlusconi dica che ce la siamo giocata?
Potrebbe benissimo essere come dici tu,vai a capire cosa frulla nella testa di quello li.


----------



## Miracle1980 (21 Maggio 2016)

Tavolino o non tavolino... Se non vinciamo stasera mi ******* di brutto! Datemi una gioia quest'anno...vi prego!


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento ridicolo della Juve comunque, sembra sospetto..



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2016)

La Juve sta giocando al gatto col topo, 
come del resto in tutte le ultime volte che ci ha incontrato,

per il resto se Brocchi imbottisce il centrocampo è normale che si regga il confronto al centrocampo,
però con la ovvia conseguenza che in attacco non si crea nulla.


----------



## Fedeshi (21 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente questa squadra ha uscito gli attributi!! Annichilita la Juve che fino ad ora non ha concluso nulla! Mannaggia a Poli che ha i piedi a banana ed ha buttato all'aria due potenziali occasioni.C'era un rigore per la Juve ma ci é andata bene.Ed ora portiamoci a casa la Coppa! FORZA MILAN!


----------



## J&B (21 Maggio 2016)

Bel Milan,ma dov'era nascosto?


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> A quale scopo? Per far si che Berlusconi dica che ce la siamo giocata?
> Potrebbe benissimo essere come dici tu,vai a capire cosa frulla nella testa di quello li.



Esatto! Complimenti alla squadra che ha lottato alla pari con i campioni d Italia....brocchi è un grande allenatore....montolivo è un ottimo centrocampista....etc etc....


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Russel coso parla italiano meglio di quelli della Rai..dovrebbe fare lui il commentatore


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento ridicolo della Juve comunque, sembra sospetto..



Buffon ha scommesso il pari al primo tempo e la vittoria della giuve come finale


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Esatto! Complimenti alla squadra che ha lottato alla pari con i campioni d Italia....brocchi è un grande allenatore....montolivo è un ottimo centrocampista....etc etc....



Che incubo


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che incubo



....spero con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi ....


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

Ed aggiungo che anche questo Milan che si mette a giocare di colpo non mi sembra normale... Ok avere lo stimolo della finale, ok il trofeo, ma dubito che nelle ultime 4-5 partite non si sia potuto giocare, non dico così, ma almeno non in quel modo vergognoso, se non per evitare INTENZIONALMENTE i preliminari per non perdere quei quattro spicci della torneè.. Poi boh, penserò male io..


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Maggio 2016)

la juve secondo sta più che altro giocando d'attesa, non mi pare che stiano faticando più di tanto per contenerci


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Russel coso parla italiano meglio di quelli della Rai..dovrebbe fare lui il commentatore



Aaahhahahahh è vero


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ed aggiungo che anche questo Milan che si mette a giocare di colpo non mi sembra normale... Ok avere lo stimolo della finale, ok il trofeo, ma dubito che nelle ultime 4-5 partite non si sia potuto giocare, non dico così, ma almeno non in quel modo vergognoso, se non per evitare INTENZIONALMENTE i preliminari per non perdere quei quattro spicci della torneè.. Poi boh, penserò male io..



ma è ovvio che sia andata così, in società la europa league la si voleva prendere o così o per niente

un atteggiamento vergognoso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Maggio 2016)

Fossi un tifoso del Sassuolo qualche domanda me la farei...


----------



## Gabry (21 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> L'atteggiamento ridicolo della Juve comunque, sembra sospetto..



Ci hanno regalato il primo tempo ma non abbiamo saputo sfruttarlo.
Ci regaleranno anche il secondo o Allegri e Buffon striglieranno i giocatori caricandoli?

Temo un nostro calo fisico, visto che anche atleticamente siamo di molto inferiori.
(Comunque resta il fatto che i nostri giocatori quando hanno voglia si impegnano... e questo mi fa veramente incaxxare come una bestia)


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La Juve sta giocando al gatto col topo,
> come del resto in tutte le ultime volte che ci ha incontrato,
> 
> per il resto se Brocchi imbottisce il centrocampo è normale che si regga il confronto al centrocampo,
> però con la ovvia conseguenza che in attacco non si crea nulla.



Poco ma abbiamo creato qualcosa, loro sono anche forti dietro, questa è la formazione ideale per questa squadra, cmq a centrocampo ci manca un centrocampista che possa saltare l'uomo e tirare come dio comanda.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Maggio 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Esatto! Complimenti alla squadra che ha lottato alla pari con i campioni d Italia....brocchi è un grande allenatore....montolivo è un ottimo centrocampista....etc etc....



Perfavore... stasera parliamone solo di calcio giocato.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Cmq il mio sogno è vincere ai rigori con Gigio che para tutto


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

mi sta venendo anche a me il dubbio..partita strana...mah


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

i piedi di Kucka


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

La juve soffre la mancanza di Marchisio e Bonucci nel far partire l'azione, se poi ci metti Pogba stasera


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Cmq il mio sogno è vincere ai rigori con Gigio che para tutto



Pensavo la stessa cosa. Il problema è che secondo me anche i nostri li sbaglieranno tutti ahah


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Eccolo....il regalo di rocchi!!


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Che scandalo Poli


----------



## Aragorn (21 Maggio 2016)

Anche durante l'ultima supercoppa contro la Lazio la Juve ha giocato sotto tono la prima ora per poi segnare e gestire tranquillamente fino al novantesimo. Succederà lo stesso stasera, questione di tempo.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sta venendo anche a me il dubbio..partita strana...mah



Io invece non vedo nulla di strano, perche si vede hanno problemi nel centrocampo, in piu senza Bonucci.. Hernanes e Lemina chiaramente non sono i migliori che hanno... ci sono cmq in panca Alexsandro, Asamoah e Cuadrado.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Maggio 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> mi sta venendo anche a me il dubbio..partita strana...mah



ma davvero molto strana


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Forse qualche giocatore della Juve oggi gioca con il freno a mano tirato in vista del Europeo e possibili infortuni. Che ne pensate?


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Bacca...


----------



## Henry (21 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La Juve sta giocando al gatto col topo,
> come del resto in tutte le ultime volte che ci ha incontrato,
> 
> per il resto se Brocchi imbottisce il centrocampo è normale che si regga il confronto al centrocampo,
> però con la ovvia conseguenza che in attacco non si crea nulla.



La gobba mi è parsa in difficoltà, non mi è sembrata proprio il gatto che gioca col topo. Pur essendo sovrastata, l'ha passata liscia per la mediocrità tecnica dei nostri. Calabria ha sbagliato cross ripetutamente in beata solitudine, Poli e Bonaventura si sono mangiati occasioni nette. Magari nel secondo tempo si svegliano e ci castigano, purtroppo, ma finora hanno destato un'impressione negativa per essere i celebratissimi pluricampioni d'Italia. Poi vedo che già l'inizio del secondo tempo dice che i gobbi hanno uno spirito diverso, ovvio che non potessero fare schifo per tutta la partita. Molto bene De Sciglio, finora.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Forse qualche giocatore della Juve oggi gioca con il freno a mano tirato in vista del Europeo e possibili infortuni. Che ne pensate?



È quello che penso da settimane.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Rocchi vede il colpo di Mandzukic ma non ammonisce. Boh, in campo internazionale te la danno subito (e anche per quel motivo Chiellini fa piangere ai mondiali/euorpei)


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Montolider


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

Quanto siamo scarsi in fase finale, mamma mia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

Berlusca allo stadio.



Partita strana...

Gatta ci 
cova


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

montolivo il leader


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Manca la qualità in modo assoluto!!!!


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma daiiii.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

10 minuti e viene fuori la Juve non preoccupatevi, però "ce la siamo giocata per 70 minuti,viva il Presidente!"


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quanto siamo scarsi in fase finale, mamma mia



Una roba indecente a dimostrazione del livello della rosa.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma vaffa, ma vaffa...


Calabria <3


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

Basta ne abbiamo sbagliate troppe...

Faranno un tiro e vincono la partita i gobbi


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Maggio 2016)

La voglia c'è, ma manca assolutamente qualità, ed è x questo che perderemo


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

kucka


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

Mi viene da piangere a pensare che questa sia pure una delle migliori partite del Milan. Quanto siamo diventati scarsi rispetto al passato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Che giocatori ignoranti. Kucka sbaglia passaggio, ma anche Bacca/Montolivo(?) potevano muoversi meglio.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Che giocatore Calabria!


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

La scarsa qualita' si fa sentire


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

Kucka non capisco perché certe volte veramente sembra giocare con sufficienza.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Poli ha dei piedi INDEGNI


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

entro 10 min ci segnano, poi raddoppiano a 5 min dalla fine...


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma Bonaventura è rimasto negli spogliatoi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Calabria, per quanto sia ancora acerbo, ha un gran potenziale.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Mi sa che stiamo per finire la benzina...


----------



## wfiesso (21 Maggio 2016)

l'atteggiamento è quello giusto, ma il divario tra noi e loro è troppo grande


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Ci vogliono un paio di cambi a centrocampo


----------



## Tobi (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Calabria, per quanto sia ancora acerbo, ha un gran potenziale.



A differenza di Abate che tende sempre ad alzare il pallone, lui invece gioca molto palla a terra e gioca bene nel corto, non a caso stiamo tenendo molto la palla


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono un paio di cambi a centrocampo



Poli e Bonaventura non ci sono più praticamente.
Proverei sicuramente Jose Mauri che almeno un po' di tiro lo ha...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi sa che stiamo per finire la benzina...



Finita proprio.
Venti minuti di angoscia


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Poli e Bonaventura non ci sono più praticamente.
> Proverei sicuramente Jose Mauri che almeno un po' di tiro lo ha...


Sì, anch'io pensavo a Mauri per Poli


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Finita proprio.
> Venti minuti di angoscia





Speriamo che i cambi ci diano qualcosa, altrimenti è dura.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Cuadrado mi fa paura


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Maggio 2016)

Unica speranza sono i rigori....

Oramai sarà assedio dei gobbi


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

Cosa aspetta a fare i cambi, i francesi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma Brocchi cosa sta aspettando? Come minimo sono da togliere Bonaventura e Poli


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

Io quasi quasi proverei Boateng. Quel cesso ogni tanto un tiro buono lo fa.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Siamo finiti fisicamente . Non superiamo più il centrocampo


----------



## Tobi (21 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io quasi quasi proverei Boateng. Quel cesso ogni tanto un tiro buono lo fa.



No, piuttosto Niang


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Maggio 2016)

Qualcuno gli dica al barattolo che si possono fare anche i cambi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

Che schifo montolivo, mamma mia


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Niang, Mauri e Cessolacci per Bonaventura, Poli e uno tra Kucka e Montolivo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Bacca solissimo comunque sbaglia.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Comunque Bacca è l'attaccante da 20 gol stagionali più scarso che abbia mai visto


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma vogliamo fare qualche cambio?

poli e Bonaventura sono in riserva da almeno 15 minuti.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

Tobi ha scritto:


> No, piuttosto Niang



Guarda se entra con un briciolo di cervello e gli si accende anche qualche neurone diventa il più decente dei nostri a tirare in porta dei centrocampisti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Comunque Bacca è l'attaccante da 20 gol stagionali più scarso che abbia mai visto



E il nostro allenatore della passata stagione?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

ma stasera tutti che sono gasati ad incitare il pubblico? Pure honda che non farebbe scappare neanche un gattino porca miseria.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Altro calcio d'angolo buttato via. Che ignoranza


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E il nostro allenatore della passata stagione?


Quello al Milan raramente faceva 20 gol stagioni, ma ci faceva vincere trofei 
Per me Inzaghi era anche molto più utile in fase di costruzione di Bacca. Bacca neanche le sponde sa fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2016)

Ecco il 442 di Sinisa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

4-2-3-1...scelta molto rischiosa.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Imbarazzante Bacca


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Maggio 2016)

É tornato alla squadra di Mihajlovic con Calabria al posto di Abate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Sto Bacca mi rompe veramente le scatole


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Lo dico piano, mi pare che ci siamo ripresi.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Rientro sul contropiede e fallo: la cosa migliore di Bacca della partita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

Che partita ridicola comunque. Pure la juve imbarazzante


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

Calabria molto Bene


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Per come stiamo giocando, meritiamo noi. Adesso i supplementari. Temo molto i rigori.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2016)

Bacca sa solo tirare. Altre cose no. Nemmeno un semplice passaggio. Ma insomma si era visto anche negli anni passati in altre squadre.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Maggio 2016)

ai supplementari la juve potrebbe far valere la migliore esperienza... speriamo

avremmo potuto sbloccarla... con la juve vista in questi 90' non era impossibile


----------



## Victorss (21 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Per come stiamo giocando, meritiamo noi. Adesso i supplementari. Temo molto i rigori.


É l unico modo in cui abbiamo qualche possibilità di vincere.


----------



## Gabry (21 Maggio 2016)

come soffro cavolo... pure i supplementari adesso...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2016)

Che sofferenza mamma mia


----------



## Lambro (21 Maggio 2016)

grande partita giocata con un impegno incredibile, però è uscita tutta la scarsezza tecnica di cui disponiamo, in modo totale, in modo violento.
non un cross decente, non un tiro decente, non un filtrante decente, non uno stop decente (di bacca).


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

Vincere sarebbe bellissimo, poi però penso a cosa sarebbe capace il duo malefico e mi sento male..


----------



## Tobi (21 Maggio 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Per come stiamo giocando, meritiamo noi. Adesso i supplementari. Temo molto i rigori.



Per come siamo messi era importante evitare la piallata epica, forse ci stiamo riuscendo.
Resta il fatto che troppi giocatori non sono da Milan, Zapata Montolivo Honda De Sciglio sono proprio dei giocatori mediocri, quando c'è da alzare un pò di più l'asticella non hanno i mezzi ne tecnici, ne fisici e ne mentali


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Giocare bene e perdere è la cosa peggiore che ci possa succedere


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> É l unico modo in cui abbiamo qualche possibilità di vincere.


Era solo un amichevole e non ricordo nemmeno contro chi... ma Donnaruma non si buttava nemmeno...
Poi ovviamente ora ha un altra esperienza... ma se finisce ai rigori non siamo favoriti.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Maggio 2016)

Forza ragazzi! Dobbiamo continuare a lottare! Possiamo vincere!


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

che ansia


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Maggio 2016)

Io metterei Balotelli e Menez al 119 esimo per tirare i rigori, sono serio


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

A sto punto la dobbiamo vincere, perdere dopo una gara così mi romperebbe non poco.


Pogba suka!


----------



## Djici (21 Maggio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io metterei Balotelli e Menez al 119 esimo per tirare i rigori, sono serio



Pure io. Tanto per ora ci sono pochi giocatori capaci di tirare un rigore in campo.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

ma no.. balotelli...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

Ecco il mononeurone.
Adesso fa il gol vittoria e via al rinnovo


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Entrera Balotelli.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2016)

Niang come al solito mostra la sua intelligenza calcistica. Luiz Adriano no é?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Che ignoranza, Niange, che maledetta ignoranza


----------



## wfiesso (21 Maggio 2016)

Cessotelli ... olè


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

montolivo capra


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2016)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ecco il mononeurone.
> Adesso fa il gol vittoria e via al rinnovo



altra preoccupazione in caso di vittoria...non vende e rinnovo per il mentecatto


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Sembra una partita tra scapoli e ammogliati


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Nooooooo Bacca


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Bacca no!


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

mamma mia...


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2016)

De Sciglio sembrava Roberto Carlos. Mamma mia


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Maggio 2016)

Quanto meritiamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembra una partita tra scapoli e ammogliati



Nulla da aggiungere. Sembra una partita di quelle dei trofei birra moretti


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ho appena acceso la TV
Perderemo ai rigori è scritto dal 2003


----------



## cremone (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma non usano lo spray in Coppa Italia???


----------



## Montag84 (21 Maggio 2016)

Rai Montolivo Channel


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Che vergognoso Rocchi. Vede benissimo due giocatori della Juve vicinissi al battitore e li lascia fare.


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

che idea


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

La decide Balotelli


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Rai Montolivo Channel



.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Maggio 2016)

Calabria ha fatto una partita enorme. Ha sbagliato qualche cross, ma ha iniziato a metterne qualcuno interessante. A questo punto occorre puntarci il prossimo anno. Almeno in prestito a farlo maturare.


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

A 'sto punto mi andrebbe bene pure un gol di Degradotelli.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Vinciamo con doppietta di Balotelli


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Calabria ha fatto una partita enorme. Ha sbagliato qualche cross, ma ha iniziato a metterne qualcuno interessante. A questo punto occorre puntarci il prossimo anno. Almeno in prestito a farlo maturare.


Giusto.
Ed è un peccato vedere un De Sciglio così, perché è evidente che il giocatore è forte ed è impantanato da questa situazione al Milan.
Se lo cediamo esploderà definitivamente.


----------



## DannySa (21 Maggio 2016)

Barriera Juve a mezzo metro sulla destra e Quadrado a 3 metri in diagonale verso destra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Giusto.
> Ed è un peccato vedere un De Sciglio così, perché è evidente che il giocatore è forte ed è impantanato da questa situazione al Milan.
> Se lo cediamo esploderà definitivamente.



Siamo onesti. Questa e la miglior partita di De Scilgio da 3 anni da questa parte. Cioe...Non esaltiamolo per una gara buonissima dopo 60 gare scarse.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

E' entrato Alvaro Solèr.


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

Mai che c'entra la porta Montolivo


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi chiede quando entra Van Basten


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Maggio 2016)

Non riusciamo a fare un tiro in porta... Tutti su saturno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

I tiri di Montolivo sono sempre una roba inguardabile


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente il secondo cambio


----------



## alexxx19 (21 Maggio 2016)

Ad honda gli si può tagliare il piede dx cmq eh...


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Gol di Morata. Finita,


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

E te pareva che segnama sto maledetto


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Finita, ma si sapeva.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Maggio 2016)

ecco... ciao coppa


----------



## davoreb (21 Maggio 2016)

Che ingiustizia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma vaffa


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Questo è il calcio.


----------



## Montag84 (21 Maggio 2016)

E' uscito il capitone e abbiamo preso il gol!


----------



## Aron (21 Maggio 2016)

Prevedibile.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Maggio 2016)

finita


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Sto maledetto spagnolo segna solo gol pesanti comunque


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

ahahaha, lo sapevo


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

Persa,peccato meritavamo almeno i rigori


----------



## 666psycho (21 Maggio 2016)

è stato bello crederci


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Copione già scritto.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Maggio 2016)

Immeritato ma nel calcio alla fina fa la differenza la qualità, la tecnica, il cinismo.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma era più che chiaro...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Maggio 2016)

Il cambio Morata - Hernanes era scontato producesse effetti positivi per la Juve.


----------



## Gabry (21 Maggio 2016)

ciao europa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2016)

Ora mancano solo le dichiarazioni di Galliani su come abbiamo mandato la juve ai supplementari per completare il cerchio


----------



## Hellscream (21 Maggio 2016)

Alla prima accelerazione giusta hanno segnato, questo significa avere i giocatori di qualità. Noi ogni tiro finiva su Namek.


----------



## Devil (21 Maggio 2016)

Giusto così, noi non siamo neanche in grado di calciare nello specchio della porta. Va bene il cuore e l'anima, ma quando non sai stoppare un pallone da fermo non puoi assolutamente pretendere di vincere le partite


----------



## hiei87 (21 Maggio 2016)

Peggio di così non poteva andare. Come sempre abbiamo perso, ma ce la siamo giocata, quindi avanti così che siamo ultracompetitivi con brocchi e l'ItalMilan...
Era meglio perdere 5 a 0....


----------



## Montag84 (21 Maggio 2016)

La differenza tra avere una panchina e non avercela!


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2016)

non abbattetevi ma gioite....se arrivano i cinesi di quei tizi con la maglia bianconera non sentirà piu parlare nessuno....


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2016)

Vedere quella faccia di M di galliani delusa mi ha dato soddisfazione...non so voi


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2016)

In un modo o nell'altro abbiamo perso anche questa. Avevate dubbi?


----------



## Milan7champions (21 Maggio 2016)

Peccato


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Peggio di così non poteva andare. Come sempre abbiamo perso, ma ce la siamo giocata, quindi avanti così che siamo ultracompetitivi con brocchi e l'ItalMilan...
> Era meglio perdere 5 a 0....



Straquoto!!!


----------



## diavolo (21 Maggio 2016)

Era meglio perderla male piuttosto che così


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma con Bacca e Bonaventura dove vuoi andare.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2016)

max allegri grande allenatore non molla niente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Stagione completamente da dimenticare.

Grazie Silvio. Grazie Adriano. Valar morghulis


----------



## Devil (21 Maggio 2016)

È andata anche troppo bene, visti i valori in campo poteva essere un umiliazione storica. Comunque speriamo che il vecchio si decida a vendere, non se ne può più di questi scarponi


----------



## Devil (21 Maggio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> max allegri grande allenatore non molla niente



C'è anche da dire che le riserve a disposizione di Allegri sono 10 volte più forti dei titolari del Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Montolivo che piange per una coppa Italia.... mamma mia


----------



## Tahva (21 Maggio 2016)

Come al solito alla juve è bastato passeggiare per vincere, possono sfidarci come se fosse un'amichevole, che tanto non segniamo un gol manco in 300 minuti.


----------



## Principe (21 Maggio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> max allegri grande allenatore non molla niente



Ma stai buono va , ha preparato la partita da dilettante quale è sempre stato . Ha vinto perché ha giocatori 23 volte più forti


----------



## Devil (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Stagione completamente da dimenticare.
> 
> Grazie Silvio. Grazie Adriano. Valar morghulis



Occhio che dopo una prestazione del genere l'Ital-Milan di Brocchi potrebbe diventare una realtà


----------



## Doctore (21 Maggio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> max allegri grande allenatore non molla niente



Grande??Con un milan cosi doveva vincere 4/5 a zero.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Maggio 2016)

stima per zapata.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Penso ci sia davvero poco da vantarsi per la "prestazione".

Hanno vinto giocando in ciabatte.


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma stai buono va , ha preparato la partita da dilettante quale è sempre stato . Ha vinto perché ha giocatori 23 volte più forti



Un allenatore che è stato messo sotto da un dilettante come brocchi!!! Allegri può solo vincere con squadre forti per il resto è un incapace


----------



## Devil (21 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Montolivo che piange per una coppa Italia.... mamma mia



Sarebbe stato l'unico trofeo della sua miserevole carriera, c'è da capirlo poveretto. Speriamo che la delusione sia tale da convincerlo a togliere il disturbo


----------



## koti (21 Maggio 2016)

Siamo l'unica squadra italiana che nella stagione 2015/2016 ha costretto la Juventus ai tempi supplementari.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Maggio 2016)

Tutto come previsto.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Penso ci sia davvero poco da vantarsi per la "prestazione".
> 
> Hanno vinto giocando in ciabatte.



Infatti si sta sopravalutando la prova del Milan. Anzi il fatto che noi abbiamo giocato al 300% e loro al 50 dimostra quanto siamo scarsi


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (21 Maggio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> max allegri grande allenatore non molla niente



Max Allegri? A me sembra una passeggiata di gente che ha vinto 25 partite su 26 contro una banda di scappati di casa. 
Anzi male che non sia riuscito a vincere nei novanta minuti rischiando di capitolare ai rigori.


----------



## diavolo (21 Maggio 2016)

Allegri entra in campo,fa quello che vuole


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Juve ridicola, o forse troppo forte, comunque Allegri è stato portato a spasso da Brocchi, che se avesse avuto interpreti migliori avrebbe pure vinto.


----------



## Montag84 (21 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stato l'unico trofeo della sua miserevole carriera, c'è da capirlo poveretto. Speriamo che la delusione sia tale da convincerlo a togliere il disturbo



Speriamo stia piangendo perchè sa che il prossimo anno cambia maglia!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Tempo di gioco effettivo dopo il gol della Juve: tipo 1 minuto.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Maggio 2016)

L'unica squadra al mondo che in finale di Coppa Italia 2015/2016 non ha preso gol nei 90 minuti dalla Juventus


----------



## Devil (21 Maggio 2016)

Comunque sia finalmente questa stagione da incubo è finita. Ora non ci resta che attendere notizie sulla cessione della società, se questa non dovesse avvenire potremo metterci il cuore in pace e dedicarci ad altro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Brocchi che dice a Donnarumma di rimanere in porta. 

Grande Brocchi, grande


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Ma il mononeurone con quell'ananas in testa?


----------



## vota DC (21 Maggio 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> max allegri grande allenatore non molla niente


Sì dice che voglia liberarsi dell'autore del gol per metterci il Matri di turno .


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2016)

Che pochezza sta squadra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (21 Maggio 2016)

Niente da fare. Che peccato.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2016)

Che scarsi non vediamo neanche la porta


----------



## Ciachi (21 Maggio 2016)

Hanno anche qulo questi ladri malefici


----------



## mandraghe (21 Maggio 2016)

Che sfiga però non ce n'è andata bene una...


----------

